# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Երեխան ունի՞ որոշելու իրավունք

## Նաիրուհի

Երեկ Ֆեյսբուքում մի գրառում ու դրա մեկնաբանությունները առիթ դարձան էս թեման բացելու համար։ 

Օգտատերերից մեկը նկարագրել էր, թե ինչպես է ծնողը ստիպել մոտ 4 տարեկան երեխային եկեղեցում ծնկի իջնել՝ զոռով գլխին սեղմելով։ Տարատեսակ կարծիքներ եղան, այդ թվում՝ որ այդ տարիքում ծնողը լիովին իրավասու է որոշելու, թե իր երեխան ինչ անի, ինչպես նաև պնդողներ, որ դա երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարում է կամ նույնիսկ բռնություն։

Կուզենայի քննարկել ոչ միայն կոնկրետ դեպքը կամ կրոնի հետ կապված հնարավոր միջադեպերը, այլ ընդհանրապես երեխայի՝ փոքր տարիքում լիովին ծնողի ցանկություններին ենթարկվելու ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելը։

Ի վերջո որտե՞ղ է սահմանը, որից այն կողմ երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարումը կամ բռնությունն է։

----------

Aurora (07.09.2017), Mr. Annoying (16.04.2017), Rhayader (22.04.2017), Smokie (07.05.2017), Աթեիստ (16.04.2017), Գաղթական (17.04.2017), Նիկեա (16.04.2017), Տրիբուն (16.04.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քննարկումներում խոսք գնաց նաև դպրոց գնալու մասին։ Իբր երեխան հիմա չի ուզում կզի, վաղն էլ կարող ա չուզենա դպրոց գնա։
Բայց ես մի բան գիտեմ, որ եթե դա անհրաժեշտություն ա, ես երեխային կհամոզեմ, իսկ եթե ճաշակի, կամ աշխարհայացքի հարց ա, կաշխատեմ որևէ կերպ չազդել իրա որոշման վրա։

Ոնց որ երեխան զզվի կարտոֆիլից, դնես ծեծես, թե ես քո ծնողն եմ, ես պտի որոշեմ, թե դու ինչ պտի ուտես։

----------

Progart (16.04.2017), Rhayader (22.04.2017), Smokie (07.05.2017), Լեո (16.04.2017), Մուշու (16.04.2017)

----------


## Lion

Բայց, սենց ասենք, արդյոք երեխան մինչև մի որոշակի տարիք ունի այնքան խելք և աշխարհայացքի մակարդակ, որ հասկանա, թե որն է լավը, որը վատը? Այո, իդեալում ճիշտ է երեխային չպարտադրելը, նրան ՞ազատ՞ թողնելը, բայց համաձայնեք, որ արդյունքում կարող է պրակտիկորեն ուղղակի անընդունելի արդյունք դառնալ, քանի որ երեխան ուղղակի կարող է չհասկանալ, որնէ լավը, որը վատը: Օրինակ, երեխան կարող է չհասկանալ, որ, ասենք, ծխելը կամ ալկոհոլը իրեն վնասակար են, հիմա ինչ անենք, զուտ նրա համար, որ նրա ՞ազատությունը չոտնահարենք՞, նրան չարգելենք այդ արատներից օգտվել? Իհարկե ոչ:

Կոնկրետ այս դեպքում՝ չեմ կարծում, որ 4 տարեկան երեխան այնքան խորն աշխարհայացք է ունեցել, որ ինչ-ինչ հայացքներից կամ կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական համոզմունքներից ելնելով չի ուզեցել ծնկի գալ, ծնողն էլ նրան ստիպել է, այսինքն՝ ոտնահարել երեխայի ազատության իրավունքը: Մենք այս պարագայում երեխային դիտում ենք որպես մեծ մարդուն համարժեք, լիարժեք մտածողության տեր մարդ, բայց դա այդպես չէ ու այս հարցում պետք չէ խաբվել: Իրականում երեխան ուղղակի չի իմացել, որ նման դեպքում պետք է ծնկի գալ, այսքան բան, մի ինչ որ պահի չի լսել ծնողին, նա էլ ստիպել է:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ երեխային, այո, պետք է ազատ դաստիարակել՝ ազատ մարդ, ազատ, անկախ, սեփական մտածողության տեր: Մի խոսքով, ճշմարտությունն ինչ որ տեղ մեջտեղում է...

----------

Գաղթական (17.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Ուզած ծնող էլ ահագին բաներ պարտադրում է երեխային՝մանավանդ էդ տարիքում։ Մեկը էդ լավ տակտիկայով ա անում, մեկը վատ։ Մեկը չափից ավելի ա սահմանափակումներ դնում, մյուսը՝ մի բան էլ պակաս։

Քանի որ նախապատմությունը գիտեմ, ասեմ, որ ինքս երեխուս չէի չոքացնի։ Բայց թռուցիկ մի դրվագ տեսնելով, առավել ևս երրորդ կողմի նկարագրածով էդ դրվագն իմանալով դատել, թե տվյալ ծնողների վարքն ինչքանով ա օրինաչափ՝ ուղղակի աբսուրդ ա։ 

Դուք ինչ գիտեք նախապատմությունը, դաստիարակման մեթոդը, երեխու ընդհանուր վարքաբանությունն ու սենց լիքը բաներ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բայց, սենց ասենք, արդյոք երեխան մինչև մի որոշակի տարիք ունի այնքան խելք և աշխարհայացքի մակարդակ, որ *հասկանա, թե որն է լավը, որը վատը*? Այո, իդեալում ճիշտ է երեխային չպարտադրելը, նրան ՞ազատ՞ թողնելը, բայց համաձայնեք, որ արդյունքում կարող է պրակտիկորեն ուղղակի անընդունելի արդյունք դառնալ, քանի որ երեխան ուղղակի կարող է չհասկանալ, որնէ լավը, որը վատը: Օրինակ, երեխան կարող է չհասկանալ, որ, ասենք, ծխելը կամ ալկոհոլը իրեն վնասակար են, հիմա ինչ անենք, զուտ նրա համար, որ նրա ՞ազատությունը չոտնահարենք՞, նրան չարգելենք այդ արատներից օգտվել? Իհարկե ոչ:
> 
> Կոնկրետ այս դեպքում՝ չեմ կարծում, որ 4 տարեկան երեխան այնքան խորն աշխարհայացք է ունեցել, որ ինչ-ինչ հայացքներից կամ կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական համոզմունքներից ելնելով չի ուզեցել ծնկի գալ, ծնողն էլ նրան ստիպել է, այսինքն՝ ոտնահարել երեխայի ազատության իրավունքը: Մենք այս պարագայում երեխային դիտում ենք որպես մեծ մարդուն համարժեք, լիարժեք մտածողության տեր մարդ, բայց դա այդպես չէ ու այս հարցում պետք չէ խաբվել: Իրականում երեխան ուղղակի չի իմացել, որ նման դեպքում պետք է ծնկի գալ, այսքան բան, մի ինչ որ պահի չի լսել ծնողին, նա էլ ստիպել է:
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ երեխային, այո, պետք է ազատ դաստիարակել՝ ազատ մարդ, ազատ, անկախ, սեփական մտածողության տեր: Մի խոսքով, ճշմարտությունն ինչ որ տեղ մեջտեղում է...



Սաղ սխալը գալիս ա նշածս տեղից։
Կան բաներ, որոնք լավ ու վատ չունեն։ Ճաշակը, կրոնը, աշխարհայացքը անհատական են, դրա վատը չի լինում։
Եթե կրթության բացակայությունը լիքը չափանիշներով կարելի ա բնութագրել որպես վատ բան, ու երեխային ստիպել որ իր կամքին հակառակ գնա դպրոց, ապա կրոնը հաստատ դրանից չի։ Այսինքն շարիաթով ղեկավարվող երկրում կրոնն էլ ա դրանց շարքում, բայց մենք համարվում ենք աշխարհիկ պետություն ու ես միանշանակ քննադատելու եմ կրոնի ցանկացած պարտադրում։ Նույն կերպ, ոնց որ քննադատելու եմ զատիկին մարդուն չամիչով բրինձ դեմ տալու տհաճ (ու կարծես անցյալում մնացած) սովորությունը։

----------

Rhayader (22.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հետաքրքիր թեմա է:

Վերնագիր-հարցն էնպես է ձևակերպված, որ միանգամից ուզում ես ասել «այո»:
Բայց պատկերը մի քիչ փոխվում է, երբ սրան հակադրում ես որպես ծնող երեխայի փոխարեն որոշելու քո իրավունքը..
Քանի որ, ըստ իս, դա ծնողի անմիջական պարտականություններից է՝ օգնել երեխային չսխալվել ու սովորեցնել նրան, թե ինչպես պետք է ճիշտ որոշումներ ու ընտրություններ կատարի կյանքում:

Օրինակ մեր երեխեքին մենք մի քանի սպորտաձևի ենք ուղարկում ու դրանցից մեկը մեծ թենիսն է:
Ավագս՝ 2 տարի հաճախելուց հետո, խոստովանեց, որ էլ չի ուզում գնալ:
Երկար-բարակ խոսեցինք հետը՝ չէր ուզում ու վերջ:

Հարցը շատ նուրբ էր, քանի որ մի կողմից կարող ես իր ես-ը կոտրել, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ՝ կարող ես իր մեջ կամակորություն ու հեշտ հանձնվելու սովորություն խթանել:

Զրուցեցինք ակումբի ավագ խմբերի երեխեքի ծնողների ու ուսուցիչների հետ:
Գլխավոր մարզիչն ասաց, որ, թեև թենիսն էլիտար սպորտաձև է համարվում, բայց պետք չի գայթակղվել ու զուր այդքան գումար վճարել (շատերից մի քանի անգամ ավել է), քանի որ երեխայի մոտ տեխնիկան իսկապես մի քիչ կաղում է:

Ընդառաջեցինք ու հանեցինք խմբակից:
Սրանից հետո պուճուրը հայտարարեց, թե ինքն էլ է ուզում դուրս գալ՝ պատճառաբանելով, թե ձեռքը շատ է հոգնում:
Բայց, քանի որ նույն մարզիչն ասեց, որ մեր պուճուրն, իր տարիքայինների մեջ, լավագույն ցուցանիշներից ունի, երեխային սաստեցինք, որ հոգնել-մոգնել չկա, պիտի դիմանա:

Մեկ այլ օրինակ.
անցած տարի մեր տունն էինք վերանորոգում ու երեխեքին տարել էինք գույներ ընտրելու:
Մեծը մի նենց գույն ընտրեց, որ հեչ դուրներս չէր գալիս:
Ինչքան փորձեցինք բացատրել, որ ավելի սիրուն գույներ կան ու որ իր ընտրածը չի նայվի սենյակի կահույքի հետ՝ անդրդվելի մնաց..
Վերջը՝ որոշեցինք, որ սենյակն իրենն է, ու թող իր ուզած գույների ու ձևի լինի:


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

Aurora (07.09.2017)

----------


## Lion

> Սաղ սխալը գալիս ա նշածս տեղից։
> Կան բաներ, որոնք լավ ու վատ չունեն։ Ճաշակը, կրոնը, աշխարհայացքը անհատական են, դրա վատը չի լինում։
> Եթե կրթության բացակայությունը լիքը չափանիշներով կարելի ա բնութագրել որպես վատ բան, ու երեխային ստիպել որ իր կամքին հակառակ գնա դպրոց, ապա կրոնը հաստատ դրանից չի։ Այսինքն շարիաթով ղեկավարվող երկրում կրոնն էլ ա դրանց շարքում, բայց մենք համարվում ենք աշխարհիկ պետություն ու ես միանշանակ քննադատելու եմ կրոնի ցանկացած պարտադրում։ Նույն կերպ, ոնց որ քննադատելու եմ զատիկին մարդուն չամիչով բրինձ դեմ տալու տհաճ (ու կարծես անցյալում մնացած) սովորությունը։


Դե հա, պարզ է, բայց էլի մոտենում ենք նույն հարցին՝ արդյոք երեխան պատրաստ է նրան, որ ճիշտ կրոնական ընտրություն անի?

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կրոնը, կամ դրա բացակայությունը, ճիշտ ոչ սխալ չունի։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարծում եմ՝ երեխան ունի որոշելու իրավունք, բայց խիստ սահմանափակ ու կոնկրետ պայմաններում: Ասենք, Գաղթականի բերած օրինակը ինքս կհամարեի էն օրինակներից, երբ երեխան ունի որոշելու իրավունք. ի վերջո, սպորտը երեխայի ազատ ժամանցն ա, կարելի ա մի քիչ ազատություն տալ, որ ինքը որոշի՝ ինչ սպորտով զբաղվի: Ես ինքս իմ երեխային կտայի էդ ազատությունը՝ հաշվի առնելով «ֆիքսված» հասարակությունում մեծանալու իմ սեփական տխուր փորձը, որտեղ ամեն ինչ որոշվում էր նրանով, թե ինչից ա երեխան լավ, ոչ թե նրանով, թե ինչից ա երեխան ուզում լավ լինել կամ ինչն ա հաճույքով անում: Բայց սա էն հարցերից ա, որ ամեն ծնողի առանձին որոշելիքն ա, թե ինչ տիպի երեխա ա ուզում մեծացնել: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա կոնկրետ թեմային, ապա կարծում եմ անտեղի անկապ աղմուկ բարձրացվեց: Ընդհանապես, ծնողը երեխայի փոխարեն որոշելու իրավունք ունի, քանի դեռ բռնություն չի կիրառում: Կրոնն էլ դրանցից մեկն ա ու վնաս չի, եթե իր երեխային էն, ինչն ինքը ճիշտ ա համարում, պարտադրի, եթե դա չի արվում բռնությամբ: Կոնկրետ էս պատմության մեջ ընդամենը ինչ-որ ծիսակատարություն ա պարտադրվել չորս տարեկան երեխայի, որը դեռ կամակորության ու չենթարկվելու փուլում ա, սկի չգիտի էլ իր կամքը որն ա: Կարծում եմ՝ արժե ավելի լուրջ աղմուկ հանել, երբ լսում ես՝ հարևանը երեխային ծեծում ա: Մի խոսքով, ամենայն հարգանք տածելով Բելլայի հանդեպ՝ կարծում եմ, որ սա իրա հերթական անկապ աղմուկներից ա:

----------

Chuk (18.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ստիպել ծնկի իջնելը՝ զոռով գլխին սեղմելով, դա բռնություն է։ Իսկ մանավանդ բռնությամբ պարտադրել կրոնական ծեսերի մասնակցել ու անել շարժումներ, որոնց լրջությունը ցանկացած ժամանակակից երեխա կարող է կասկածի տակ դնել, իմ կարծիքով ապուշություն է։ 
Կարծում եմ երեխաները պիտի իրավունք ունենան ընտրելու  իրենց սիրելի սպորտաձևը և հոբբին։  Խոսքը վերաբերում է նորմալ դաստիարակություն ստացած, առողջ աշխարհայացքով և ինքնուրույնության նորմալ աստիճանով երեխաներին։ Բռնի հնազանդեցված կամազուրկ կամ խրոնիկական կամակոր երեխաների մասին խոսք չկա։ Վերջինիս դեպքում երևի պետք է այդ երեխաների ծնողներին սկզբից դաստիարակել։
Իսկ Աստծուն հավատալ-չհավատալը ու տարբեր ծեսեր անելը պետք է թողնել․․․ մմմ․․․ որ որոշեն ասենք 60 տարեկանից հետո, կամ կարելի է ընդհանրապես չորոշել։ Ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Աստված, կամ աստվածները այնքան պրիմիտիվ են, որ կարիք ունեն մարդուկներիս իրենց առաջ ծնկի գալու։ Իսկ երեխաներին թաթախելը կասկածելի ծեսերի մեջ, այն էլ բռնությամբ, նոոոոոոոոոոոոո։ Ուրեմն պիտի համաձայնվենք, որ նորմալ է իսլամիստների մոտ 10 տարեկան աղջիկներին բռնի ամուսնացնելն ու բռնաբարվելու ուղարկելը, քանի որ Իսլամը թույլ է տալիս։ Կարծում եմ Աստված առնվազն մեզ ընտրության հնարավորություն է տվել՝ կամ լինել բանական արարած, կամ մնալ անասուն։

----------

Arpine (26.04.2017), Aurora (07.09.2017), Աթեիստ (17.04.2017), Արէա (17.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (17.04.2017), Ներսես_AM (17.04.2017), Տրիբուն (17.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Շշմելու ա, թե ոնց կարող ա երրորդ կողմից մի նկարագրություն լսած լինելով որոշեք, որ բռնություն ա։ Կարող եմ նվազագույնը 100 տարբերակ ցույց տալ «գլխին սեղմելու», որոնք բռնություն չեն լինի։ 100 տարբերակ էլ կարող եմ ցույց տալ, որ բռնություն ա։ Ո՞նց եք որոշում, որ հենց բռնություն ա։

Ի՞նչ ա թե երեխուն ուղղորդել են անել մի բան, որ ձե՞ր պատկերացումներին դեմ է։կարող եմ գռազ գալ, որ ձեր նեջից բոլոր ծնողներն իրենց երեխեքին հարկադրել են անել ինչ-որ բաներ, որոնք երեխեն չի ուզել անել,ու էդ թվում արել են էնպես, որ կողքից նայողը կարող է կարծեր էե բռնություն է։

Պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ թեման սենց ակտիվ չէր տարածվի, եթե չլիներ կրոնական թեմայով ու դրանում չխառնվեին երդվյալ աթեիստները։

Հստակեցնեմ, որ ինքս երեխուս եկեղեցում ծնկի գալու չէի դրդի, ու ես ոչ թե իր արածն եմ պաշտպանում, այլ, եթե կուզեք, անմեղության կանխավարկածը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Mephistopheles (18.04.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2017)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արտ, ես արդեն ասացի, կոնկրետ դեպքը քննարկելու համար չեմ բացել թեման։ Դատարան էլ չի, որ անմեղության կանխավարկած դիտարկենք։

Հաստատ շատերս նման բաներ տեսել ենք կամ նույնիսկ ապրել, ու ինձ չեք կարող համոզել, որ իրականում երեխային ստիպելով բազմաթիվ նմանատիպ բաներ անող ծնողներ չկան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շշմելու ա, թե ոնց կարող ա երրորդ կողմից մի նկարագրություն լսած լինելով որոշեք, որ բռնություն ա։ Կարող եմ նվազագույնը 100 տարբերակ ցույց տալ «գլխին սեղմելու», որոնք բռնություն չեն լինի։ 100 տարբերակ էլ կարող եմ ցույց տալ, որ բռնություն ա։ Ո՞նց եք որոշում, որ հենց բռնություն ա։
> 
> Ի՞նչ ա թե երեխուն ուղղորդել են անել մի բան, որ ձե՞ր պատկերացումներին դեմ է։կարող եմ գռազ գալ, որ ձեր նեջից բոլոր ծնողներն իրենց երեխեքին հարկադրել են անել ինչ-որ բաներ, որոնք երեխեն չի ուզել անել,ու էդ թվում արել են էնպես, որ կողքից նայողը կարող է կարծեր էե բռնություն է։
> 
> Պատրաստ եմ գրազ գալ, որ թեման սենց ակտիվ չէր տարածվի, եթե չլիներ կրոնական թեմայով ու դրանում չխառնվեին երդվյալ աթեիստները։
> 
> Հստակեցնեմ, որ ինքս երեխուս եկեղեցում ծնկի գալու չէի դրդի, ու ես ոչ թե իր արածն եմ պաշտպանում, այլ, եթե կուզեք, անմեղության կանխավարկածը։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Համաձայն եմ լրիվ ասածներիդ հետ։ Ու դրան գումարենք, որ էդ երրորդ կողմը սիրում ա ամեն տեղ կեղտ ման գալ։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ես արդեն ասացի, կոնկրետ դեպքը քննարկելու համար չեմ բացել թեման։ Դատարան էլ չի, որ անմեղության կանխավարկած դիտարկենք։
> 
> Հաստատ շատերս նման բաներ տեսել ենք կամ նույնիսկ ապրել, ու ինձ չեք կարող համոզել, որ իրականում երեխային ստիպելով բազմաթիվ նմանատիպ բաներ անող ծնողներ չկան։


Շատ լավ։ Էդ դեպքում հարցիդ պատասխանը. ինչ-որ հարցերում երեխան ունի որոշելու իրավունք, ինչ-որ հարցերում ծնողը պետք ա որոշի երեխայի փոխարեն։

Էսքան աքսիոմատիկ բանն ասելուց հետո հարցը գալիս ա կոնկրետ դեպքերը քննարկելուն, իսկ կոնկրետ դեպքը թեմայիդ նախաբանում ա, որի մասին էլ մարդիկ կարծիքներ են հայտնում, էղ թվում ես։

Երբ ասենք Վիշապը գրեց, որ կոնկրետ էդ օրինակը հաստատ բռնություն ա, չասեցիր, թե Վիշ ջան, ընդհանուր էի հարցրել, ոչ թե կոնկրետ օրինակի մասին։ Երբ ես մտածածիդ հակառակն եմ ասում, էդ միանգամից հիշվում ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.04.2017)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Շատ լավ։ Էդ դեպքում հարցիդ պատասխանը. ինչ-որ հարցերում երեխան ունի որոշելու իրավունք, ինչ-որ հարցերում ծնողը պետք ա որոշի երեխայի փոխարեն։
> 
> Էսքան աքսիոմատիկ բանն ասելուց հետո հարցը գալիս ա կոնկրետ դեպքերը քննարկելուն, իսկ կոնկրետ դեպքը թեմայիդ նախաբանում ա, որի մասին էլ մարդիկ կարծիքներ են հայտնում, էղ թվում ես։
> 
> Երբ ասենք Վիշապը գրեց, որ կոնկրետ էդ օրինակը հաստատ բռնություն ա, չասեցիր, թե Վիշ ջան, ընդհանուր էի հարցրել, ոչ թե կոնկրետ օրինակի մասին։ Երբ ես մտածածիդ հակառակն եմ ասում, էդ միանգամից հիշվում ա։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ես նկատի ունեի՝ վերանալ պատմողի անձից, հնարավոր սուբյեկտիվությունից ու ենթադրել, որ պատմությունը ճիշտ է ներկայացված։

Ու հակառակ դեպքն էլ դիտարկենք, երբ երեխան մի բան է ուզում ամբողջ հոգով, բայց ծնողը որոշում է, որ հարմար չի։ Ասենք ես երազում էի լողի կամ դաշնամուրի գնալու մասին, բայց դե մերոնք տենց էլ հարմար չգտան, ու ես մինչև հիմա համ ջրից եմ վախենում, համ երաժշտական գործիքներից ու ինձ բութ ու անընդունակ եմ համարում էդ ոլորտներում։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Շատ լավ։ Էդ դեպքում հարցիդ պատասխանը. ինչ-որ հարցերում երեխան ունի որոշելու իրավունք, ինչ-որ հարցերում ծնողը պետք ա որոշի երեխայի փոխարեն։
> 
> Էսքան աքսիոմատիկ բանն ասելուց հետո հարցը գալիս ա կոնկրետ դեպքերը քննարկելուն, իսկ կոնկրետ դեպքը թեմայիդ նախաբանում ա, որի մասին էլ մարդիկ կարծիքներ են հայտնում, էղ թվում ես։
> 
> Երբ ասենք Վիշապը գրեց, որ կոնկրետ էդ օրինակը հաստատ բռնություն ա, չասեցիր, թե Վիշ ջան, ընդհանուր էի հարցրել, ոչ թե կոնկրետ օրինակի մասին։ Երբ ես մտածածիդ հակառակն եմ ասում, էդ միանգամից հիշվում ա։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ընդհանուր: Ստիպել ծնկի իջնելը՝ զոռով գլխին սեղմելով, ինչ-որ արարողակարգի համար (կապ չունի), դա բռնություն է։ 
Ընհանրապես ցանկացած ֆիզիկական ուժով պարտադրանք, որը հակառակ է սուբյեկտի կամքին, բռնություն է: Չգիտեյի՞ք:
Իսկ օրինակ ասենք բալետի կամ կարատեյի դասերին կարելի է երեխայի ոտքերը ուժով ճկել, եթե երեխան դեմ չի, եթե դեմ է՝ բռնություն է: 
Հա, իմ կարծիքը իհարկե սուբյեկտիվ է, ասենք երեխային բռնի եկեղեցում չոքեցրածը կարող է հավատալ, թե իբր դրանով փրկում է երեխային (ասենք Աստծու ցասումից), բայց դե քանի չի ապացուցվել վերջինիս իրական լինելը (բոլորս գիտենք, որ մարդը վառվում է կրակից, և ջարդվում է բարձունքից գահավիժելուց, բայց ապացուցված չի, որ հավատացյալը փրկվում է, իսկ անհավատը՝ նահատակվում/տապակվում/խորտակվում/...), հետևաբար ստեղ անմեղության կանխավարկածը չի աշխատում: ՈՒստի բռնություն է: 
Հակառակ դեպքում ընդհանուր, պատկերացրեք մի շատ ջերմեռանդ-մարդասեր ու հավատացյալ մեկը ոչ միայն իր երեխային, այլ մնացածներիդ կփորձի փրկել ամեն Աստծու Կիրակի հակառակ ձեր կամքի, այդ ժամանակ երևի ավելի կկոնկրետանաք ձեր կարծիքներով :Ճ

----------

Glück (19.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Երեխուն վարսավիրանոց էի տարել, վարսավիրը ձեռը դրեց գլխին, տենց ուժով ներքև իջացրեց, որ հետևից էլ մազերը կտրի: Էդ պահին չէի ջոկել: Մերսի որ ասեցիք, վաղը գնամ գտնեմ, դատի տամ:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու հակառակ դեպքն էլ դիտարկենք, երբ երեխան մի բան է ուզում ամբողջ հոգով, բայց ծնողը որոշում է, որ հարմար չի։ Ասենք ես երազում էի լողի կամ դաշնամուրի գնալու մասին, բայց դե մերոնք տենց էլ հարմար չգտան, ու ես մինչև հիմա համ ջրից եմ վախենում, համ երաժշտական գործիքներից ու ինձ բութ ու անընդունակ եմ համարում էդ ոլորտներում։


Էս ասածդ դեպքերը ընդհանրապես ուրիշ օպերայից են, Լիլ ջան: Էստեղ արդեն ցանկություն հարգելուց բացի հնարավորության խնդիրն ա առաջանում:

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ես նախընտրում եմ, որ եթե երեխեն չի սիրում դաշնամուր, բայց սիրում ա գիթառ, իրան զոռով դաշնամուրի տանելու փոխարեն գիթառի տանեն: Բայց նաև հասկանում եմ, որ որոշ մարդիկ կարող են համարել, որ ընդհանուր դիսցիպլինի համար դաշնամուրը պետք ա ու տանեն, ու ես դա մի ծայրահեղ բան չեմ համարում:

Ինքս իմ երեխուն չեմ կնքել: Համարում եմ, որ պետք ա իրան հավասար ներկայացնեմ կրոններն ու աթեիզմը, գիտությունը, ինքը հասունանա, ու իր ընտրությունն անի:

Բայց ամբողջ աշխարհում էլ ընդունված ա, որ հավատացյալները իրենց երեխեքին իրենց կրոնով են դաստիարակում ու դա լրիվ նորմալ ա համարվում: Իսկ էդ պարագայում որոշակի ծեսերին ըստ իրենց պատկերացման վարքի ուսուցումն էլի իրենց գործն ա: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը տենց դրվագ ա տեսել, որն իր քիմքին հաճո չի եղել, ու իրա պատմածն էլ ամեն մեկն իրա երևակայությամբ հենց որպես բռնություն ա պատկերացրել, ես էդտեղ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն եմ ավելի շատ տեսնում:

Ես չեմ բացառում, որ իսկապես եղել ա բռնություն: Բայց երբ մարդիկ համակողմանի քննելու փոխարեն, անմեղության կանխավարկածը հաշվի չառնելով միանգամից դնում են էս սահմանների մեջ, էդ հենց կրոնական անհանդուրժողականություն ա իմ տեսակետից:

Կրկնում եմ, որ բազմաթիվ տարբերակներ կան, որ ձեռքը գլխին դնելով ուղորդես ինչ անելը՝ սովորացնես, ուղղություն ցույց տաս, ու կողքից դա դիտվի որպես բռնություն: 

Ու կրկնում եմ, որ հաստատ ստեղի բոլոր ծնող յուզերների կյանքում նենց դրվագ եղել ա, որ եթե մեկը կողքից տեսներ, կմտածեր, որ երեխուն բռնության ա ենթարկում:



Բյուրը ճիշտ ա ասում: Մեր կողքը անընդհատ տեղի են ունենում երեխեքի իրավունքների ոտնահարումներ: Դրանք թողած ինչ-որ անիմաստ դրվագի պատճառով անիմաստ քննարկում ա գնում ֆեյսում ու ստեղ:

Որպես ադմին դժգոհ չեմ, ակումբն ակտիվանում ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Օֆ-օֆ, էն որ ամեն քայլափոխի մեր կողքին երեխաների նկատմամբ բռնություն է տեղի ունենում, ես էլ գիտեմ։ 

Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, որ վերոնշյալ իրավիճակում ծնողին արդարացնողները հիմնականում երեխա ունեցողներն են (Բյուրից բացի)։ Տեսնես ինչի՞ց կլնի  :Think:  Տեսնես վաղը-մյուս օրը ես է՞լ կասեմ՝ հա ինչ կա, օքեյ է, դաս չանելու համար մի հատ ականջը ոլորելու մեջ էլ վատ բան չկա, ոչ էլ թաքուն ծխելու համար տնային կալանքի ենթարկելու մեջ, բա երեխան պիտի ծնողին ենթարկվի, բան... նորից  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Օֆ-օֆ, էն որ ամեն քայլափոխի մեր կողքին երեխաների նկատմամբ բռնություն է տեղի ունենում, ես էլ գիտեմ։ 
> 
> Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, որ վերոնշյալ իրավիճակում ծնողին արդարացնողները հիմնականում երեխա ունեցողներն են (Բյուրից բացի)։ Տեսնես ինչի՞ց կլնի  Տեսնես վաղը-մյուս օրը ես է՞լ կասեմ՝ հա ինչ կա, օքեյ է, դաս չանելու համար մի հատ ականջը ոլորելու մեջ էլ վատ բան չկա, ոչ էլ թաքուն ծխելու համար տնային կալանքի ենթարկելու մեջ, բա երեխան պիտի ծնողին ենթարկվի, բան... նորից


Լիլ ջան, իմ նման հանգիստ ծնող քիչ կգտնես, էն որ էսքան ժամանակ ձենս երեխու վրա բարձրացրած անգամ չկա: Էդ կապ չունի:

Մի անգամ չի եղել, որ փողոցում կամ ուրիշ տեղ էս կամ էն ծնողի վարքը տեսնելով կատաղել եմ: Բայց էս դեպքում ես չափազանցություն եմ տեսնում ու տեսնում եմ, որ ընդամենը կրոնական թեմայով սռաչ ա գնում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Երեխուն վարսավիրանոց էի տարել, վարսավիրը ձեռը դրեց գլխին, տենց ուժով ներքև իջացրեց, որ հետևից էլ մազերը կտրի: Էդ պահին չէի ջոկել: Մերսի որ ասեցիք, վաղը գնամ գտնեմ, դատի տամ:


Եկեղեցում բռնի չոքացնելն ու վարսավիրի մազ կտրելու համար գլուխը ծռելը նույնն ե՞ն: Ընդհանրապես լսել ու խոսել իմացող երեխային կարելի է հարցնել, թե որ դեպքում ինչ է զգում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե գլխին ձեռով բռթեր ասեր դասդ սովորի, սենց դեմ չէիք լինի, չէ՞... ուրեմն հարցը կրոնականն ա ոչ թե երեխայի կամքի հարց... բոլորդ էլ շատ լավ գիտեք որ 4 տարեկան երեխին չեք կարա թույլ տալ որ "ինքնուրույն" որոշում կայացնի, որովհետև ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնելը նշանակում ա դրա հետևանքների համար պատասխանատու լինել... չենք կարա, չէ՞, տենց բան թույլ տանք 4 տարեկան երեխին... 

հիմա գանք կրոնին... ես աթեիստ եմ, բայց հայաստանի 80% երևի հավատացյալ են ու գնում են եկեղեցի իրանց ծեսերն են անում, երեխեքին էլ հետն են տանում... քանի որ տանում են ուրեմն պտի ծեսերին մասնակցեն կամ ենթարկվեն... եթե տենց ա, կրոնը պտի 18-ից բարձր մարդկանց համար պետք ա մատչելի լինեն... ոնց որ պաբիրոզը, արաղը և սեքսը... 

եթե խոսքը 4 տարեկան երեխի ընտրության մասին ա, ապա չունի... կարճ կոնկրետ... 

ծնողն էլ պետք ա կարանա դաստիրակի իրա երեխին, եթե վայրենի չի

----------

Chuk (18.04.2017), Lílium (25.04.2017), StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2017), Արէա (18.04.2017), Ձայնալար (18.04.2017), Ուլուանա (20.04.2017), Տրիբուն (19.04.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Բռնություն չկա՝ ծնողը ուզում ա որ երեխայի համար լավ լինի, երեխան ընդդիմանում ա, ծնողը ստիպում ա։ Ձեռքից քաշելը բռնություն չի։
Հարցը ավելի շատ նրանում ա, թե ինչի ա ծնողը հերիք չի ինքը չոքած աղոթում, մի բան էլ էնքան կարևոր բան ա դա համարում, որ երեխային էլ ա ստիպում։
Դեբիլություն ա, ոչ թե բռնություն։

----------

Chuk (18.04.2017), Աթեիստ (18.04.2017), Տրիբուն (19.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Եկեղեցում բռնի չոքացնելն ու վարսավիրի մազ կտրելու համար գլուխը ծռելը նույնն ե՞ն: Ընդհանրապես լսել ու խոսել իմացող երեխային կարելի է հարցնել, թե որ դեպքում ինչ է զգում:


Եթե ասենք խիստ ձենով ասեր՝ բռնությու՞ն էր, թե՞ չէ:
Հնարավոր ա, որ զուտ ֆիզիկական իմաստով վարսավիրի արածն ավելի բռնի ա, քան ծնողի արածը:

Կրկնում եմ, ինչ-որ երրորդ կողմից մի հատ արտհայտություն ես լսել, ու քանի որ բուն երևույթը քո համար ընդունելի չի, ֆսյո, պիտակում ես՝ ԲՌՆՈՒԹՅՈՒ՜Ն ա:

Եթե տվյալ ծնողի համար էդ ծեսը կարևորագույն նշանակություն ունի, ու իրա աշխարհընկալման մեջ մտնում ա երեխային սովորեցնել էդ ծեսերը կատարելը, ո՞վ ես դու, որ որոշես, ինքը դա սովորեցնի, թե՞ ոչ:

Արէայի նման կարող ենք նստել ու քննարկել, թե ինչքանով ա նորմալ երևույթ էդ ծեսը, դեբիլություն համարենք կամ չհամարենք, բայց քանի ծնողը դա համարում ա կարևոր ատրիբուտ, մենք իրա ընտանեկան գործերի մեջ մտնելու իրավունք չունենք, քանի որ օրենքը դա չի արգելում: Իսկ ըստ նկարագրածի կոնկրետ ես բռնության ապացույց չեմ տեսնում: Տեսնում եմ ծնողի քայլ, որը դուր չի եկել երրորդ կողմին, որն էլ մի քիչ ճոխացրած գրել ա: Ի դեպ Բելային ես էլ եմ հարգում ու սիրում, բայց դա բան չի փոխում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...ո՞վ ես դու, որ որոշես, ինքը դա սովորեցնի, թե՞ ոչ:


Հայաստանում՝ ոչմեկ, ոնց որ ասում էր Բրյուս Վիլիսը՝ дерьмо на палочке, իմ բերանը կփակեն հազար հայընտանիքաօջախաավանդաևայլնաջատագովներ: Որ բախտս չբերի կարող ա բերանս էլ ջարդեն :Ճ 
Բռի կապիտալիստական Նահանգներում, որտեղ անբարոյական բարքեր են  տիրում, երեխային, թեպետ մաքուր սրտով, բայց բռնությամբ դաստիարակող ծնողին կարող է հարևանները ռիփորթ անեն, պետությունն էլ ինչ-ինչ դեպքերում որոշի, որ կոմերցիոն դայակը այդ երեխային ավելի լավ կդաստիարակի, քան սեփական ծնողը ու ծնողին զրկի ծնողական իրավունքներից: Այ տենց խնդալու հասարակարգ է, պարզվում է ծնողը իր երեխայի 100%-անոց սեփականատերը չի՝ անսահմանափակ լիազորություններով, ու պարզվում է՝ երեխան մարդ է, որը կարող է բողոքել իրեն բռնի կսմթելու համար՝ անկախ կսմթողի դիտավորությունների հոգատարության աստիճանից: Իհարկե մի քիչ աբսուրդի հասնող դրվագներ էլ կան, սակայն մեր մեջ ասած ինձ համակարգը դզում ա, բայց ես ընդհամենը կարծիք եմ հայտնում, ես ո՞վ եմ, որ բան որոշեմ, իմ տեղը որոշողները որոշել են՝ պիտի լինի խաղաղություն, կամ էլ անվտանգություն, բայց շատ խորացա, ոնց որ :Ճ

----------

Aurora (07.09.2017), Glück (19.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Եթե գլխին ձեռով բռթեր ասեր դասդ սովորի, սենց դեմ չէիք լինի, չէ՞... ուրեմն հարցը կրոնականն ա ոչ թե երեխայի կամքի հարց... բոլորդ էլ շատ լավ գիտեք որ 4 տարեկան երեխին չեք կարա թույլ տալ որ "ինքնուրույն" որոշում կայացնի, որովհետև ինքնուրույն որոշում կայացնելը նշանակում ա դրա հետևանքների համար պատասխանատու լինել... չենք կարա, չէ՞, տենց բան թույլ տանք 4 տարեկան երեխին... 
> 
> հիմա գանք կրոնին... ես աթեիստ եմ, բայց հայաստանի 80% երևի հավատացյալ են ու գնում են եկեղեցի իրանց ծեսերն են անում, երեխեքին էլ հետն են տանում... քանի որ տանում են ուրեմն պտի ծեսերին մասնակցեն կամ ենթարկվեն... եթե տենց ա, կրոնը պտի 18-ից բարձր մարդկանց համար պետք ա մատչելի լինեն... ոնց որ պաբիրոզը, արաղը և սեքսը... 
> 
> եթե խոսքը 4 տարեկան երեխի ընտրության մասին ա, ապա չունի... կարճ կոնկրետ... 
> 
> ծնողն էլ պետք ա կարանա դաստիրակի իրա երեխին, եթե վայրենի չի


Կրոնը կապ չունի, բայց հանուն կրոնի բռնանալը էլ ավելի է սրում իմ անձնական վերաբերմունքը: Ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած բռնության: Ինքդ քեզ դիր երեխայի տեղը, քեղ դուր ա՞ գալիս բռթվելը, բամփվելը, հրմշտվելը... տենց ավելի հեշտ ե՞ս սովորում: Մենք բոլորս էլ երեխա եղել ենք, ու վայթե գրեթե բոլորս էլ բռթվել ենք մեր ծնողի կողմից: Անձամբ ես կուզեի չբռթվեի ու ծնողիս կողմից մի քիչ ավելի համբերատարություն ստանայի:

----------

Aurora (07.09.2017), Glück (19.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, դու խոսում ես բռնությամբ դաստիարակության մասին, որին ստեղ ոչ մեկը կողմ չի արտահայտվել։ 

Ես ասում եմ, որ նկարագրված սիտուացիայում դու չունես որևէ հիմք՝ պնդելու բռնության փաստի մասին։

Ու ասում ենք, որ մարդը իրավունք ունի իր երեխային դաստիարակել ըստ իր կրոնական հայացքների, սովորեցնել ծեսերը։ Ու ձեր կապիտալիստական Ամերիկաներում էդ տենց ա, մարդիկ իրենց երեխեքին փոխանցում են իրենց կրոնը, սովորեցնում դրա ծեսերը, հարկադրում այցելել եկեղեցիներ։

Էնպես որ գլուխս մի հարթուկի ու Հարցին պատասխան չունենալով վերագրի մտքեր, որոնք չեն հնչել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, դու խոսում ես բռնությամբ դաստիարակության մասին, որին ստեղ ոչ մեկը կողմ չի արտահայտվել։ 
> 
> Ես ասում եմ, որ նկարագրված սիտուացիայում դու չունես որևէ հիմք՝ պնդելու բռնության փաստի մասին։
> 
> Ու ասում ենք, որ մարդը իրավունք ունի իր երեխային դաստիարակել ըստ իր կրոնական հայացքների, սովորեցնել ծեսերը։ Ու ձեր կապիտալիստական Ամերիկաներում էդ տենց ա, մարդիկ իրենց երեխեքին փոխանցում են իրենց կրոնը, սովորեցնում դրա ծեսերը, հարկադրում այցելել եկեղեցիներ։
> 
> Էնպես որ գլուխս մի հարթուկի ու Հարցին պատասխան չունենալով վերագրի մտքեր, որոնք չեն հնչել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Իմ ասածները ընդհանուր են, վերաբերում են նկարագրած սիտուացիային որպես օրինակ, կոնկրետ դեպքի հավաստիությունը պարզելու ու կոնկրետ անձի կամ անձանց քննարկելու մտադրություն չունեմ… Ու քո ռեակցիան ինձ անադեկվատ ա թվում, չնայած վաղուց արդեն սովոր եմ:

----------


## Chuk

Ընդհանուր՝ անընդհատ օրինակը շեշտելով։ Ընդհանուր, երբ թեմայի կոնտեքստի հիմքում էդ օրինակն ա։

Ու դեռ դու՞ ես խոսում անադեկվատ ռեակցիայի մադին  :Shok: 


Երեխու նկատմամբ բռնությունն իմ համար անընդունելի ա։ Կարծեմ ակումբում դրա մասին առանձին թեմա կա, իմ տեսակետն էլ ֆիքսված ա։

Էս թեման ֆեյսբուքյան սռաչի հետևանք ա, որն ուղղակի լայն արձագանք ստացավ քրիստոնեության ու զատիկի նկատմամբ անհանդուրժող վերաբերմունքից։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ ջան, ֆեյբուքից տեղյակ չեմ ու շատ չի հետաքրքրում: Ինձ թվաց Նաիրուհին ինչ-որ դեպք օրինակ բերելով ընհանրացրել է թեման ու տվյալ օրինակը կարելի է վավերական համարել անկախ նրանից ֆեյսբուքյան անձինք իրական ե՞ն, կամ դեպքը իրական է, թե ոչ:

Մարդը սենց հարց է տվել՝




> Ի վերջո որտե՞ղ է սահմանը, որից այն կողմ երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարումը կամ բռնությունն է։

----------


## Chuk

Ու էդ սահմանը եկեղեցուշ երեխուն ծնկի գալ սեվորեցնե՞լն է։

Սկզբից էս հարցին պատասխանենք, հստակ, հետո անցնենք մեթոդների քննարկմանը։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

Բռնություն ա կրոն ու ճաշակ պարտադրելը։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Վիշապ (19.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Արտ, այսինքն կրոնական դաստիարակությունը, որն ընդունված ա ամբողջ աշխարհում, քո համար ուղղակի անթույլատրելի՞ ա։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ամբո՞ղջ, մի քիչ չհավատացի։
Ըստ վիճակագրության զարգացած երկրներում կրոնավորների քանակը շատ փոքր ա։ Այսինքն իրանց մոտ էս բռնությունն էլ չկա։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Վիշապ (19.04.2017)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Երեկ իմ Ակումբում գրանցվելու 10ամյակն էր: Էդ առիթով խնդրում եմ հանդուրժել թեթև օֆթոփս:

Ուրեմը ջրվեժում մի եկեղեցի կա, բավական հայտնի (հիմնականում դրականորեն) հոգևոր հովիվով ով պսակադրությունը միքիչ ժամանակակից ստանդարտներից դուրս ա անում: Առանձնահատկություններից մեկն էն ա, որ հարսն ու փեսան ծնկաչող մեղքերի թողություն են անում մինչև բուն պսակադրությանը անցնելը ու դա տևում ա բավական երկար: Ուրեմը պատկերացրեք էդ ծնկաչոքի փուլն ա, եկեղեցու մուտքի մոտ են դեռ, հրավիրվածները իրանց հետևում են կանգնած: Դրսից մտնողը հարսուփեսին չի տենում: Մեկ էլ մեկը գալիս ա ուշացած: Սենց կերած խմած 45 տարեկան խոպանում գործերը լավ ու հատուկ հարսանիքի համար ժամանած խռպոտ ձայնով կերպար: Մոտենում ա մուտքին, հյուրերը կան, պսակվողները չկան, սենց զարմացած աջուձախ ա նայում բոլորը լուռ կանգնած են, քիչ-քիչ արանքներով առաջանում ա ու բարձրաձայն. «իա, էս էրեխեքին խի՞ ա չոքըցրել»: Փաստորեն էդքան մարդու մեջ մենակ ինքն էր դեմ երեխեքի բռնությանը :Դ

----------

Aurora (07.09.2017), Chuk (18.04.2017), Գաղթական (18.04.2017), Հարդ (19.04.2017), Վիշապ (19.04.2017), Տրիբուն (19.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Ամբո՞ղջ, մի քիչ չհավատացի։
> Ըստ վիճակագրության զարգացած երկրներում կրոնավորների քանակը շատ փոքր ա։ Այսինքն իրանց մոտ էս բռնությունն էլ չկա։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Ակումբում խասյաթ ա դառել հարցին չպատասխանելով դատողություններ անելը։

Բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում հարգվում ա կրոնը ու ծնողի՝ իր երեխեքին իր հայացքները հաղորդելու իրավունքը։

Շատ ու քիչն արդեն ուրիշ թեմա են։ Քննարկման ուրիշ նյութ։

Հիմա խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր հարցիս. դու անընդունելի՞ ես համարում ծնողների՝ իրենց կրոնը երեխեքին փոխանցելը, ծեսերի կսրգը սովորեցնելը։

Գրառմանս առաջին հատվածին էլ կարող ես արձագանքել, հերքել կսմ հաստատել, համաձայնվել, կամ ոչ, բայց հարցիս խնդրում եմ ՀՍՏԱԿ պատադխան տուր։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Ծլնգ (18.04.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամբո՞ղջ, մի քիչ չհավատացի։
> Ըստ վիճակագրության զարգացած երկրներում կրոնավորների քանակը շատ փոքր ա։ Այսինքն իրանց մոտ էս բռնությունն էլ չկա։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


ԱՄՆ-ում մենակ բնակչության 16 տոկոսն ա ոչ կրոնավոր։ Նույն Դանիայում էլ ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների շատ քիչ են ոչ կրոնավորները։ Ես ավելին ասեմ՝ Դանիայում ցանկացած քաղաքացի նաև եկեղեցու հարկ ա մուծում իրա կամքից անկախ։ Եթե չի ուզում, կարա դիմում գրի, հրաժարվի։ Բայց դիֆոլթով սաղ մուծում են։ Ստեղ ուրիշ հարց ա, թե քանի հոգի ա իրան իսկապես կրոնավոր համարում, քանի հոգի՝ զուտ նոմինալ ա։ Դե էլ չասեմ, որ քաղաքական մակարդակում քրիստոնյա-մուսուլման գզվռտոցներն ահագին սովորական են, շարքային դանիացին էլ քրիստենությունը որպես ազգային արժեք ա համարում։ Վերջերս մեծ հարցում էր անցկացվել դանիացիների շրջանում ազգային արժեքների վերաբերյալ, ու քրիստոնեությունը թոփ տասի մեջ էր։

Ասածս ինչ ա։ Զարգացած երկրներում էլ են ծնողներն իրենց երեխաներին կրոն պարտադրում։ Տո նույնիսկ պետական մակարդակով են պարտադրում։ Ու նաև զանազան ծեսեր կան, որոնց երեխաները պարտադրաբար մասնակցում են (օրինակ՝ կիրակի օրերը եկեղեցի գնալ, կիրակնօրյա դպրոցներ և այլն)։ 

Բայց զարգացած երկրներում, ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի, երեխայի նկատմամբ բռնությունը չեն սահմանափակում կրոնական կոնտեքստով ու դատապարտում են ցանկացած տեսակի բռնություն, ինչպես նաև կրոնական պարտադրանքը չեն նույնացնում բռնության հետ։

----------

Chuk (18.04.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Բռնություն ա կրոն ու ճաշակ պարտադրելը։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Աթեիստ,  նախ -հարգանքներս որպես բազմազավակ ծնող  :Smile: :

Ամենամեծ բռնությունները դրանք առօրյա, կենցաղային գործողություններն են, որոնք պարտադրվում են երեխային:

Հիմա հարց:

Իսկ դուք ձեր հարգելի կնոջ հետ հետևում ձեր այս ասվածի՞ն, թե բռնություն եք գործադրում ձեր երեխաների վրա:

Մարդու ճաշակի ամենակարևոր դրսևորումենրից մեկը իր արտաքին տեսքը է, հագուստ -կապուստը:
Ու՞մ ճաշակով եք հագցնում ձեր երեխաներին: Սկսած վարտիքներից ու պամպերսներից, մինչև "կոստյում-շալվար" ու "հարսի" շորեր:
Ձեր երեխաներին ամեն անգամ հարցնում եք իրա ճաշակի մասի՞ն  շորեր հագնցնելուց, թե՞ ձեր կինը երեխաներին հացնելուց  հետևում է իր նախասիրություններին ու հարմարություններին:

Երկրոդր ու երեխաների համար ավելի կարևոր խնդիրը - ուտերլիքի խնդիրը:

Կար ժամանակ, որ Ես զզվոքւմ էի ճաշից, երբ նրա մեջ եփած սոխ էի տեսնում:
Բայց արի ու տես, որ ոչ մեկը իմ համար առանձին ճաշ չէր եփում:

Ու՞մ ճաշակով է կազմվում օրվա մենյուն: 
Ի՞նչ ճաշեր  եք ուտում նախաճաշին/ճաշին/ընթրիրքին/քեֆերին: ձեր բոլոր երեխաերի ճաշակները բռնու՞մ է ձեր օրական մենյուի հետ՛
իսկ եթե չի բռնում ի՞նչ եք անում, 
0- տալիս եք էն, ինչ  որ ինքը ուզում է 
1-երեխային սոված եք թողնում
2-սպասում եք որ "կակղի" ու ուտի
3-համոզում եք /հոգեբանորեն բռնանում եք/ որ ուտի
4- բռի ձևով ստիպում  եք /ֆիզիկապես բռնանում եք/ որ ուտի  
5- ՞՞՞՞

Կոնկրետ ձեր ընտանոքիքի փորձը շատ հետաքրքիր է:  
Հուսով եմ, որ դուք բոլորդ ընտանիքում ունեք նույն ճաշակը, իսկ վատագույն դեպքում ունեք փող/հնարավորություն բավարարելու բոլորի ճաշակը  ըստ իրենց ճաշակի

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ակումբում խասյաթ ա դառել հարցին չպատասխանելով դատողություններ անելը։
> 
> Բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում հարգվում ա կրոնը ու ծնողի՝ իր երեխեքին իր հայացքները հաղորդելու իրավունքը։
> 
> Շատ ու քիչն արդեն ուրիշ թեմա են։ Քննարկման ուրիշ նյութ։
> 
> Հիմա խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր հարցիս. դու անընդունելի՞ ես համարում ծնողների՝ իրենց կրոնը երեխեքին փոխանցելը, ծեսերի կսրգը սովորեցնելը։
> 
> Գրառմանս առաջին հատվածին էլ կարող ես արձագանքել, հերքել կսմ հաստատել, համաձայնվել, կամ ոչ, բայց հարցիս խնդրում եմ ՀՍՏԱԿ պատադխան տուր։


Անիմաստ էի համարուն կրկնելը, բայց որ պետք ա ...




> Բռնություն ա կրոն ու ճաշակ պարտադրելը։


Մեր տոնած Զատիկը ծես ա, որը ոչ մի կրոնական բան չի պարունակում։ Իսկ կրոնը *պարտադրելուն* դեմ եմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Անիմաստ էի համարուն կրկնելը, բայց որ պետք ա ...
> 
> 
> 
> Մեր տոնած Զատիկը ծես ա, որը ոչ մի կրոնական բան չի պարունակում։ Իսկ կրոնը *պարտադրելուն* դեմ եմ։


Շնորհակալ եմ Արտ ջան։ Քո թույլտվությամբ արձանգրեմ, որ քո դեպքում խնդիրը ոչ թե «գլխին սեղմել»-ն էր, այլ ծնողի՝ քո հայացքներին դեմ բան երեխուն «անել տալը»։

Սպասեմ մյուսների արձագանքներին ու պատասխաններին։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ,  նախ -հարգանքներս որպես բազմազավակ ծնող :
> 
> Ամենամեծ բռնությունները դրանք առօրյա, կենցաղային գործողություններն են, որոնք պարտադրվում են երեխային:
> 
> Հիմա հարց:
> 
> Իսկ դուք ձեր հարգելի կնոջ հետ հետևում ձեր այս ասվածի՞ն, թե բռնություն եք գործադրում ձեր երեխաների վրա:
> 
> Մարդու ճաշակի ամենակարևոր դրսևորումենրից մեկը իր արտաքին տեսքը է, հագուստ -կապուստը:
> ...


Սկսեմ նրանից, որ իմ ճաշակը ոչ մեկի հետ չի բռնում։
Եթե երեխաներից ինչ որ մեկը ինչ որ կոնկրետ բան չի ուտում (օրինակ փոքրս ճաշի մեծ միս եթե տեսնում ա, չի ուտում, եթե չի տեսնում՝ ուտում ա), չենք պարտադրում։
Ճաշ եփելուց առաջ հիմնականում կամ պարզապես պատրաստում ա նենց բան, որը գիտի, որ բոլորն էլ ուտում են, կամ հարցնում ա, թե ինչ են ուզում, ու սարքում ա մեծամասնության ուզածը, բայց պարտադիր նենց բան, որ փոքրամասնությունը ոչ թե ընդհանրապես չի ուտում, այլ կոնկրետ էդ պահին չի ուզում։

Աղջիկս օրինակ կարող ա մի բան ուզի, բայց հենց պատրաստ եղավ, ասի «չեմ ուզում» ու վերջ։ Էլ ոչ էլ կասի թե ինչ ա ուզում։ Կամ էդ պահին ինչ որ կերպ կգուշակենք, թե ինչ առաջարկենք, որ ուտի, կամ էլ «սոված ա մնում», մինչև ասի, թե ինչ ա ուզում։ Մենք չենք սոված պահում, ինքն էդ պահին չի ուզում։

Այսինքն 
0 - տալիս ենք էն, ինչ որ ինքը ուզում է
5 - տալիս են, ինչն էդ պահին անձամբ իրա ուզածը չի, բայց ինքը դեմ չի։


Հ.Գ.
Շորերի հարցում աշխատում ենք հաշվի առնել, բայց որոշ դեպքերում պարտադրում ենք (մանավանդ ցրտերին)։

Ես մենակ կրոնն ու սնունդն եմ ծանր տանում  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շնորհակալ եմ Արտ ջան։ Քո թույլտվությամբ արձանգրեմ, որ քո դեպքում խնդիրը ոչ թե «գլխին սեղմել»-ն էր, այլ ծնողի՝ քո հայացքներին դեմ բան երեխուն «անել տալը»։
> 
> Սպասեմ մյուսների արձագանքներին ու պատասխաններին։


Ես կարծեմ ոչ մի տողով չեմ անդրադարձել գլխին սեղմելուն։ Մի քանի տեղ (նաև ՖԲ-ում) գրել եմ «կզցնել», նկատի ունենալով կրոնի պարտադրումը, ոչ թե երեխայի դիրքը  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Օքեյ։ Այսինքն արձանագրումս ճիշտ էր։ Սպասենք մյուսների պատասխաններին, հետո թեման շարունակելու շատ հիմք կունենանք։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

իսկ ասենք եթե երեկոյան ծնողը մի քանի անգամ տուն է կանչում բակում խաղացող երեխային, որը չի հնազանդվում, հետո իջնում ու ձեռքից «քարշ տալով» տանում է, դա շա՞տ խիստ դատապարտելի արարք է


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------


## anslov

> Սկսեմ նրանից, որ իմ ճաշակը ոչ մեկի հետ չի բռնում։
> Եթե երեխաներից ինչ որ մեկը ինչ որ կոնկրետ բան չի ուտում (օրինակ փոքրս ճաշի մեծ միս եթե տեսնում ա, չի ուտում, եթե չի տեսնում՝ ուտում ա), չենք պարտադրում։
> Ճաշ եփելուց առաջ հիմնականում կամ պարզապես պատրաստում ա նենց բան, որը գիտի, որ բոլորն էլ ուտում են, կամ հարցնում ա, թե ինչ են ուզում, ու սարքում ա մեծամասնության ուզածը, բայց պարտադիր նենց բան, որ փոքրամասնությունը ոչ թե ընդհանրապես չի ուտում, այլ կոնկրետ էդ պահին չի ուզում։
> 
> Աղջիկս օրինակ կարող ա մի բան ուզի, բայց հենց պատրաստ եղավ, ասի «չեմ ուզում» ու վերջ։ Էլ ոչ էլ կասի թե ինչ ա ուզում։ Կամ էդ պահին ինչ որ կերպ կգուշակենք, թե ինչ առաջարկենք, որ ուտի, կամ էլ «սոված ա մնում», մինչև ասի, թե ինչ ա ուզում։ Մենք չենք սոված պահում, ինքն էդ պահին չի ուզում։
> 
> Այսինքն 
> 0 - տալիս ենք էն, ինչ որ ինքը ուզում է
> 5 - տալիս են, ինչն էդ պահին անձամբ իրա ուզածը չի, բայց ինքը դեմ չի։
> ...


Ես ազնվորեն հավատում եմ, որ դու իսկապես այդպես գիտես , բայց ենթադրում եմ նաև, որ հնարավոր է որ որոշ բաներ էլ չգիտես : Երեխաների հետ առօրյա մայրն է շփվում, հագցնում/կերակրում/խաղացնում/խաղում/քնացնում/տակը մաքրում և  այլն... Էնպես որ շատ արժեքավոր կլիներ նաև լսել մանավանդ ձեր կնոջ կարծիքը  :Smile: : 
Ու չեմ կարծու, որ մայրերը ,լինելով պրագմատիկ, երեխայի փոքր տարիքում շատ նայում են երեխայի նազ ու տուզին, ու վարվում են *ոնց որ պետքն է, և ոչ թե ոնց որ երեխան է ճաշակ պարտադրում*

----------


## anslov

> Բռնություն ա կրոն ու ճաշակ պարտադրելը։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Կա պարտադրանքի թաքնված և անթաքույց ձևեր:
Օրինակ, եթե ամեն մի առիթի դեպքում ա-թեիստը ԻՐ երեխաների ներկայությամբ  կրկնում է, որ Աստված չկա, դա իր երեխայի հանդեպ պարտադքն չէ՞:
Երխան ինքնագիտակցականով երկար ժամանակ /լինում է նաև ամբողջ կյանքում/ կրկնում է իր ծնողներին, ու արդեն հասուն տարիքում պայքարում, պաշպանում է էն գաղափարները, որոնք իր ծնողների գաղափարներն էին, ու իրեն է անցել ենթագիտակցական մակարդակով, սիմվոլիկ ասած "գենետիկորեն":

Հիմա դա բռնություն չէ՞ երեխայի հանդեպ, երբ երեխայի /էլի սիմվոլիկ ասած / դատարկ ուղեղը լցվում է ծնողի արժեքային համակարգով: 

Չէ՞ որ պարտադիր ծեսերը ատրիբուտիկան կատարելը շատ ավելի քիչ է ազդում մարդու վրա, քան ակամայից  պարտադրված հոգեկերտվածքը ,  աշխարահայացքը:

Ի՞նչ անել էս դեպքում, - երեխայի մինչև /չգիտեմ որտեղից/  աշխարհայացք ներմուծելը-ձևավորելը, ծնողը երեխայի ներկայությամբ  բերանը  փակ պահի՞ ու ոչինչ չասի լավի ու վատի, գեղեցիկի ու տգեղի, բարոյականի ու անբարոյականի մասին  իր պատկերացրածը  :Smile: :

Կարճ ասած չէ՞ որ դու քո երեխաների պսիխիկայի վրա ազդում ես  քո ա-թեիզմով:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Իսկ դուք ձեր հարգելի կնոջ հետ հետևում ձեր այս ասվածի՞ն, թե բռնություն եք գործադրում ձեր երեխաների վրա:
> 
> Մարդու ճաշակի ամենակարևոր դրսևորումենրից մեկը իր արտաքին տեսքը է, հագուստ -կապուստը:
> Ու՞մ ճաշակով եք հագցնում ձեր երեխաներին: Սկսած վարտիքներից ու պամպերսներից, մինչև "կոստյում-շալվար" ու "հարսի" շորեր:
> Ձեր երեխաներին ամեն անգամ հարցնում եք իրա ճաշակի մասի՞ն  շորեր հագնցնելուց, թե՞ ձեր կինը երեխաներին հացնելուց  հետևում է իր նախասիրություններին ու հարմարություններին:


Մի քանի օր առաջ երեխու համար կոշիկ պիտի գնեինք։ Գնացինք խանութ, ընտրեցի 2 լավագույն տարբերակը, ու աղջկաս առաջարկեցի ընտրություն կատարել դրանց միջև։ (էդ պահին սկեսուրս ու վաճառողը վրաս խոսացին՝ երեխուն շատ ես ազատություն տալիս)։




> Երկրոդր ու երեխաների համար ավելի կարևոր խնդիրը - ուտերլիքի խնդիրը:
> 
> Ու՞մ ճաշակով է կազմվում օրվա մենյուն: 
> Ի՞նչ ճաշեր  եք ուտում նախաճաշին/ճաշին/ընթրիրքին/քեֆերին: ձեր բոլոր երեխաերի ճաշակները բռնու՞մ է ձեր օրական մենյուի հետ՛
> իսկ եթե չի բռնում ի՞նչ եք անում, 
> 0- տալիս եք էն, ինչ  որ ինքը ուզում է 
> 1-երեխային սոված եք թողնում
> 2-սպասում եք որ "կակղի" ու ուտի
> 3-համոզում եք /հոգեբանորեն բռնանում եք/ որ ուտի
> ...


Օրվա մենյուն կառուցվում է 2 տարբեր առանցնքերով. Արտակի համար (քանի որ ինքը ամեն բան չի ուտում) ու երեխեքի համար (եթե նրանք Արտակի նախընտրածը չեն ուտում)։ Իրենց ցանկությունն ու կարծիքը հարցվում է, պատահում է, նույնիսկ մի քանի տեսակ ճաշ եմ պատրաստում ու երեխաները իսկի չեն էլ ուզում համտեսել (չնայած էն հանգամանքին, որ հենց իրենց ուզածներն եմ պատրաստել)։ Իսկ ես չեմ էլ բռնանում։ Չեն ուտում, թող չուտեն։ Երբ կսովածանան, իրենք կխնդրեն ճաշ տալ ուտելու։ 

Կրոնի պահով՝ բառացիորեն երեկ Կորյունի հետ խոսակցությունս.



> _- Մամա, կապիկները ո՞նց են առաջացել:
> - Ոնց որ մյուս կենդանիները:
> - Մյուս կենդանիները ո՞նց են առաջացել:
> - Ինչի՞ ես հարցնում:
> - Որովհետև մարդը կապիկի նման ա:
> - Ինչի՞ց իմացար:
> - Մուլտիկում եմ տեսել...
> - Սկզբում եղել են միաբջիջ կենդանիներ, հետո փոփոխությունների են ենթարկվել...
> - Հա, ծովից դուրս են եկել ցամաք ու սկսել փոխվել...._


Ասեմ, որ ես չեմ պնդել, որ հա, մարդիկ առաջացել են կապիկներից ու հակառակն էլ չեմ ասել։ Ընդամենը եղել ա էսքան խոսակցություն։ 
Երբ դպրոցից բերել ա Աստծո մասին խոսակցություն, ասել ա Աստված ամեն ինչ գիտի, ընդամենը հարցրել եմ՝ Ո՞վ ա Աստվածը։ Ինքը ասել ա չգիտեմ ու թեման մոռացվել ա։ 

Հուսով եմ պատասխանեցի բերված հարցերին  :Smile:

----------

Վիշապ (19.04.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կա պարտադրանքի թաքնված և անթաքույց ձևեր:
> Օրինակ, եթե ամեն մի առիթի դեպքում ա-թեիստը ԻՐ երեխաների ներկայությամբ  կրկնում է, որ Աստված չկա, դա իր երեխայի հանդեպ պարտադքն չէ՞:
> Երխան ինքնագիտակցականով երկար ժամանակ /լինում է նաև ամբողջ կյանքում/ կրկնում է իր ծնողներին, ու արդեն հասուն տարիքում պայքարում, պաշպանում է էն գաղափարները, որոնք իր ծնողների գաղափարներն էին, ու իրեն է անցել ենթագիտակցական մակարդակով, սիմվոլիկ ասած "գենետիկորեն":
> 
> Հիմա դա բռնություն չէ՞ երեխայի հանդեպ, երբ երեխայի /էլի սիմվոլիկ ասած / դատարկ ուղեղը լցվում է ծնողի արժեքային համակարգով: 
> 
> Չէ՞ որ պարտադիր ծեսերը ատրիբուտիկան կատարելը շատ ավելի քիչ է ազդում մարդու վրա, քան ակամայից  պարտադրված հոգեկերտվածքը ,  աշխարահայացքը:
> 
> Ի՞նչ անել էս դեպքում, - երեխայի մինչև /չգիտեմ որտեղից/  աշխարհայացք ներմուծելը-ձևավորելը, ծնողը երեխայի ներկայությամբ  բերանը  փակ պահի՞ ու ոչինչ չասի լավի ու վատի, գեղեցիկի ու տգեղի, բարոյականի ու անբարոյականի մասին  իր պատկերացրածը :
> ...



Կարճ ասեմ. ես իմ երեխային *երբեք* չեմ ասել աստված չկա ։)
Էլի կրկնեմ. ես դեմ եմ կրոնի, կամ դրա բացակայության պարտադրմանը։

----------

Վիշապ (19.04.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Կարճ ասեմ. ես իմ երեխային *երբեք* չեմ ասել աստված չկա ։)
> Էլի կրկնեմ. ես դեմ եմ կրոնի, կամ դրա բացակայության պարտադրմանը։


Հարգելիս, դու էն ձև "շապիկ" ես հագել  /"Աթեիստ"/ , որ էլ շատ բան ասել էլ պետք չէ  :LOL:  :  
Հնարավոր է, որ երեխան չգիտի քո կեղծանման մասին, բայց դա չի կարող ինչ որ ձև չարտահայտվել ընտանիքում: 
Հնարավոր է որ երեխան հարցնի, թե ինչ է նշանակում "աթեիստ",  ու ի՞նչ է լինելու քո պատասխանը:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Հարգելիս, դու էն ձև "շապիկ" ես հագել  /"Աթեիստ"/ , որ էլ շատ բան ասել էլ պետք չէ  :  
> Հնարավոր է, որ երեխան չգիտի քո կեղծանման մասին, բայց դա չի կարող ինչ որ ձև չարտահայտվել ընտանիքում: 
> Հնարավոր է որ երեխան հարցնի, թե ինչ է նշանակում "աթեիստ",  ու ի՞նչ է լինելու քո պատասխանը:


Մարդկանց բազմազանությունը ցույց տալն ու բացատրելը հիմա շատ հեշտ ա  :Wink: 
Կարամ վստահեցնեմ, որ սեփական տարբերակը չեմ ներկայացնելու որպես միակ ճշմարտություն։

----------


## anslov

> Մի քանի օր առաջ երեխու համար կոշիկ պիտի գնեինք։ Գնացինք խանութ, ընտրեցի 2 լավագույն տարբերակը, ու աղջկաս առաջարկեցի ընտրություն կատարել դրանց միջև։ (էդ պահին սկեսուրս ու վաճառողը վրաս խոսացին՝ երեխուն շատ ես ազատություն տալիս)։
> 
> 
> 
> Օրվա մենյուն կառուցվում է 2 տարբեր առանցնքերով. Արտակի համար (քանի որ ինքը ամեն բան չի ուտում) ու երեխեքի համար (եթե նրանք Արտակի նախընտրածը չեն ուտում)։ Իրենց ցանկությունն ու կարծիքը հարցվում է, պատահում է, նույնիսկ մի քանի տեսակ ճաշ եմ պատրաստում ու երեխաները իսկի չեն էլ ուզում համտեսել (չնայած էն հանգամանքին, որ հենց իրենց ուզածներն եմ պատրաստել)։ Իսկ ես չեմ էլ բռնանում։ Չեն ուտում, թող չուտեն։ Երբ կսովածանան, իրենք կխնդրեն ճաշ տալ ուտելու։ 
> 
> Կրոնի պահով՝ բառացիորեն երեկ Կորյունի հետ խոսակցությունս.
> 
> 
> ...


"ընտրեցի 2 լավագույն տարբերակը, ու աղջկաս առաջարկեցի ընտրություն կատարել դրանց միջև։"
Այսինք վարվել էք այնպես, ինչպես վարվում են ծնողների գերակշիռ մեծամասնությունը  /իմ մոտիկից ճանաչած ծնողներից բոլորը /:
Ես այպես էլ ենթադրում էի  :Smile: 

Ու ասեմ, որ այդ "ճաշակին ընկեր չկայի" հիմնական բեռը նաև ձեր դեպքում երեխաների փոքր տարիքում ընկնում է  մոր վրա  :Smile:  /"պատահում է, նույնիսկ մի քանի տեսակ ճաշ եմ պատրաստում ու երեխաները իսկի չեն էլ ուզում համտեսել (չնայած էն հանգամանքին, որ հենց իրենց ուզածներն եմ պատրաստել)"/: Ու ավագ տարիքում սահուն կերպով էտ "ճաշակ" կոչվող իրականում *կապրիզները*  տեղափոխվում են հոր վրա: Ու էտ ժամանակ է միայն հայրը հասկանում թե ինչ է նշանակում երեխայի,  իր տեսանկյունից չհիմնավորված ,  "ճաշակ"-ը

----------


## anslov

> Մարդկանց բազմազանությունը ցույց տալն ու բացատրելը հիմա շատ հեշտ ա 
> Կարամ վստահեցնեմ, որ սեփական տարբերակը չեմ ներկայացնելու որպես միակ ճշմարտություն։


Երեխան է ընդունում որպես "միակ ճշմարտություն": Չեմ կարծում որ ձեր կարծիքը ասելուց հետո երեխային միշտ ասում եք, որ դուք կարող է և սխալ եք ու ինքը հաշվի չառնի ձեր կարծքիը: Դա իրականում կլիներ աբսուրդ:
իսկ բազմազանությունը ցույց տալու համար դուք ձեր երեխաներին պետք է տանեք եկեղեցիներ, մզկիթներ... ու թողնեք որ ինքը շփվի այնտեղ հեղինակավոր անձանց հետ նույն  ձև, ոնց որ շփվում է ձեր հետ:

Հ.Գ.  :Smile:  Իսկ իրականում  ես համարում եմ, որ երեխան իհարկե  պետք է ձևավորվի ծնողի կողմից ու կրի ծնողի /ազգային-ընտաներական-ծիսական-կրոնական-գիտական-արվեստասիրական..../ արժեքները ու դրանք զարգացնի ու բազմապատկի, ինչը և արվել է ու կարվի հազարավոր տարիների:
Հակառակ դեպքում ռեալ կյանքում մենք  կունենք անողնաշարավորների մի նոր տեսաակ, ով չունի հոգեկան-գենետիկ բազիս: Ենիչերները հենց էս անողնաշարավորների դասից էին բուծվում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Երեխան է ընդունում որպես "միակ ճշմարտություն": Չեմ կարծում որ ձեր կարծիքը ասելուց հետո երեխային միշտ ասում եք, որ դուք կարող է և սխալ եք ու ինքը հաշվի չառնի ձեր կարծքիը: Դա իրականում կլիներ աբսուրդ:
> իսկ բազմազանությունը ցույց տալու համար դուք ձեր երեխաներին պետք է տանեք եկեղեցիներ, մզկիթներ... ու թողնեք որ ինքը շփվի այնտեղ հեղինակավոր անձանց հետ նույն  ձև, ոնց որ շփվում է ձեր հետ:
> 
> Հ.Գ.  Իսկ իրականում  ես համարում եմ, որ երեխան իհարկե  պետք է ձևավորվի ծնողի կողմից ու կրի ծնողի /ազգային-ընտաներական-ծիսական-կրոնական-գիտական-արվեստասիրական..../ արժեքները ու դրանք զարգացնի ու բազմապատկի, ինչը և արվել է ու կարվի հազարավոր տարիների:
> Հակառակ դեպքում ռեալ կյանքում մենք  կունենք անողնաշարավորների մի նոր տեսաակ, ով չունի հոգեկան-գենետիկ բազիս: Ենիչերները հենց էս անողնաշարավորների դասից էին բուծվում:


Ներկայացնելուց կարելի ա ներկայացնել պապայինը, տատիկինը, Տեր-Սևակինը (որին ծանոթացրել եմ Էջիածնի եկեղեցում)։
Եկեղեցի տարել եմ, դեմ չեմ որ դպրոցն ու ազգականներն էլ տանեն։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա վերջին պարբերությանը, ես ինքս չեմ ընդունում էդ «հոգեկան-գենետիկ» ասածդ։ Ես կոսմոպոլիտ եմ, իմ համար ազգը կեղծ կատեգիրիայա, իրա սաղ կեղծ բնութագրիչներով։
Այլ կերպ ասած ես քո նկարագրած անողնաշարավորն եմ։

----------

Արէա (19.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ակումբում խասյաթ ա դառել հարցին չպատասխանելով դատողություններ անելը։
> 
> Բոլոր զարգացած երկրներում հարգվում ա կրոնը ու ծնողի՝ իր երեխեքին իր հայացքները հաղորդելու իրավունքը։
> 
> Շատ ու քիչն արդեն ուրիշ թեմա են։ Քննարկման ուրիշ նյութ։
> 
> Հիմա խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր հարցիս. դու անընդունելի՞ ես համարում ծնողների՝ իրենց կրոնը երեխեքին փոխանցելը, ծեսերի կսրգը սովորեցնելը։
> 
> Գրառմանս առաջին հատվածին էլ կարող ես արձագանքել, հերքել կսմ հաստատել, համաձայնվել, կամ ոչ, բայց հարցիս խնդրում եմ ՀՍՏԱԿ պատադխան տուր։
> ...


Ինձ թվում է զարգացած ու քաղաքակիրթ երկրներում կրոնական ծեսերը ավելի շատ ֆորմալ բնույթ են կրում և կրոնական հաստատությունները ծառայում են որպես ֆորմալ հանդիսությունների (հարսանիք, կնունք, հոգեհանգիստ) ու մարդկանց սոցիալացվելու միջավայր: Անձամբ ես տհաճությամբ եմ նայում, երբ ծնողները փորձում են կրոնական ծեսերի մեջ ներգրավել երեխաներին, ու ինձ թվում է` սա ավելի շատ հատուկ է զարգացող ու հետամնաց երկրներին: Զարգացած երկրներում երեխաները ավելի շուտ են դառնում հասարակության մաս և ավելի ինքնուրույն են ու հասկանում են, թե ինչ բան է բռնությունը, որովհետև դա նրանց սովորեցնում են դպրոցի առաջին դասարաններից սկսած: Այսինքն՝ զարգացած երկրներում ավելի շատ հարգվում է երեխաների սեփական հայացքներ ունենալու իրավունքը և զարգացած երկրներում երեխան դիտարկվում է որպես անհատ, բանական արարած, ոչ թե ծնողներին հլու-հնազանդ ոչխար, որը որևէ ընդվզելու իրավունք չունի: Ամփոփ՝ ես անընդունելի եմ համարում ծնողների իրենց հայացքները, կրոնը, ծեսերի կարգը բռնի պարտադրելը: Երեխայի կամքին հակառակ նրան քարշ տալ եկեղեցի ու ստիպել ծնկի գալ, դա առնվազն ծնողի քաղաքակիրթ լինելու մասին չի խոսում:

Հ.Գ. Ավելացնեմ՝ հենց երեկ կորեական եկեղեցում հոգեհանգստի էի, ոչ մի երեխա չտեսա:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.04.2017), Աթեիստ (19.04.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Ներկայացնելուց կարելի ա ներկայացնել պապայինը, տատիկինը, Տեր-Սևակինը (որին ծանոթացրել եմ Էջիածնի եկեղեցում)։
> Եկեղեցի տարել եմ, դեմ չեմ որ դպրոցն ու ազգականներն էլ տանեն։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա վերջին պարբերությանը, ես ինքս չեմ ընդունում էդ «հոգեկան-գենետիկ» ասածդ։ Ես կոսմոպոլիտ եմ, իմ համար ազգը կեղծ կատեգիրիայա, իրա սաղ կեղծ բնութագրիչներով։
> Այլ կերպ ասած* ես քո նկարագրած անողնաշարավորն եմ։*


Դու իմ նկարագրած անողնաշավորը չես, քանի որ մինիմում կրող ես "կոսմոպոլիտիզմի": Ու դա էլ հենց քո «հոգեկան-գենետիկ» է, որը էլ իրերի բնական ընթացքի դեպքում կփոխանցես քո հաջորդ սերունդին: 
Ուրիշ հարց, որ քո "կոսմոպոլիտիզ" կատեգորիան էլ ուրիշ մեկի համար է կեղծ, ինչպես որ քո համար է - "ազգը", բայց գոնե մինչև երեխայի անցոմային շրջան, դա չէ խնդիրը ծնող-երեխա հեգեկան փոխադարձ  կապի մեջ:
Կոնկրետ քո երեխաներն էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կլինեն "կոսմոպոլիտ", անգամ եթե դպրոցում ինչ որ մի շատ ուժեղ հեղինակություն-ուսուցիչ իրենց մեջ ներակի նաև որոշակի "ազգային" կատեգորաների:

----------


## Chuk

Դեռ փոքրիկ դիտարկում, քանի դեռ հաճույքով ըմբոշխնում եմ էս թեմայի գրառումները։ 

Դասական համերգներին ավելի հաճախ եմ հանդիպել ձանձրացող երեխեքի, ովքեր բնավ չեն ուզել էդտեղ լինել։ Տեսել եմ իրանց վրա ամենատարբեր ձևերով բարկացող, սաստող ծնողների ավելի շատ, քան եկեղեցիներում։

Ու դեռ չեմ տեսել էդ համերգներին տեսածը մատի փաթաթան սարքողների։

Ա՜խ, տեսնես ինչի՞ց է((

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Lílium (25.04.2017), Mephistopheles (19.04.2017), Հարդ (19.04.2017)

----------


## anslov

> Դեռ փոքրիկ դիտարկում, քանի դեռ հաճույքով ըմբոշխնում եմ էս թեմայի գրառումները։ 
> 
> Դասական համերգներին ավելի հաճախ եմ հանդիպել ձանձրացող երեխեքի, ովքեր բնավ չեն ուզել էդտեղ լինել։ Տեսել եմ իրանց վրա ամենատարբեր ձևերով բարկացող, սաստող ծնողների ավելի շատ, քան եկեղեցիներում։
> 
> Ու դեռ չեմ տեսել էդ համերգներին տեսածը մատի փաթաթան սարքողների։
> 
> Ա՜խ, տեսնես ինչի՞ց է((
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


իմ կարծիքով 
1. անհանդուրժողականությունից
2. ինչ որ բան ասելու ու ինքանհաստատվելու  համար մեծամասնության ադաթներին  հակադրվելու,  ու դրա համար կոմպլեկսից մի դրվագ դուրս  հանելու, տրյուկաչությամբ "ձեռ առնելու"  ու այդպեսով մեծամասնությանը դիկտատորական լծի տակ դնելու անթաքույց ցանկությունից:

Միշտ էլ այդպես է եղել պատմության ընթացքում : "Հանդուրժողականություն"- ից ամենօր լոլո կարդացողները երբ որ ունեցել են հնարավորություն, իրականում դարձել են ամենաանխնա դիկտատորները:

Քաղաքականությունից եթե նայենք, ապա ամենալիբերալ մասսան 1917-ին եղել են  բոլշևիկները, որոնք լիբերալիզմի ալիքի վրա վերցնելով իշխանությունը   դարձան այլակարծության ու ընդանարպես մարդկության,  ամենաոխերիմ թշնամիները:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դեռ փոքրիկ դիտարկում, քանի դեռ հաճույքով ըմբոշխնում եմ էս թեմայի գրառումները։ 
> 
> Դասական համերգներին ավելի հաճախ եմ հանդիպել ձանձրացող երեխեքի, ովքեր բնավ չեն ուզել էդտեղ լինել։ Տեսել եմ իրանց վրա ամենատարբեր ձևերով բարկացող, սաստող ծնողների ավելի շատ, քան եկեղեցիներում։
> 
> Ու դեռ չեմ տեսել էդ համերգներին տեսածը մատի փաթաթան սարքողների։
> 
> Ա՜խ, տեսնես ինչի՞ց է((
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, ուրեմն անցած շաբաթ օրն էլ բալետ էի (:Ճ), ու էլի ոչ մի երեխա չտեսա: Ես չեմ ջոկում, Հայաստանում կարող է՞ երեխեքին գիշերային ակումբներ ու կազինո էլ են քարշ տալիս… Ես ինչ-որ էդքան էլ «հաճախ» չեմ հիշում համերգին ներկա երեխաներ, թատրոններում պատահել են «դեպքեր»… Իմ աչքին առնվազն տարօրինակ են այն ծնողները, որ երեխաներին քարշ են տալիս անհամապատասխան տեղեր:
Հիշում եմ 87 թվին հերս ինձ հետը տանում էր Օպերայի հայաթ՝ ցույցերին մասնակցելու, օրը 6-8 ժամ ոտի վրա ամբոխի մեջ, ու աչքիս էդ վախտվանից ինձ քաղաքականությունը կտցրել ա, արդյունքը տեսնում ես :Ճ 
Ամփոփ: Երեխան ունի որոշելու իրավունք օբյեկտիվության շրջանակներում, դասական համերգին կամ կրոնական ծեսերին չմասնակցելու երեխայի ցանկությունը ավելի քան օբյեկտիվ է, ծնողի կողմից դա չհասկանալը՝ դեգեներատություն: 
Երեխայի կամքին հակառակ երեխային ստիպել երեխայի օբյեկտիվ հետաքրքրություններից ու շահերից դուրս մի բան անել, կամ մասնակցել՝ բռնություն է: Քո սիրած բառով՝ դատապարտելի:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.04.2017), Glück (19.04.2017), Աթեիստ (19.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Երեխայի կամքին հակառակ երեխային ստիպել երեխայի օբյեկտիվ հետաքրքրություններից ու շահերից դուրս մի բան անել, կամ մասնակցել՝ բռնություն է: Քո սիրած բառով՝ դատապարտելի:


Մինչ մյուս դիտարկումներիդ անդրադառնալը հիշացրու, խնդրում եմ, դու երեխա ունեիր:

Եթե հա, երբևէ կամ հաճախ չե՞ս արել բաներ, որոնք իր «օբյեկտիվ հետաքրքրություններից» ու «շահերից» դուրս են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ուրեմն անցած շաբաթ օրն էլ բալետ էի (:Ճ), ու էլի ոչ մի երեխա չտեսա: Ես չեմ ջոկում, Հայաստանում կարող է՞ երեխեքին գիշերային ակումբներ ու կազինո էլ են քարշ տալիս… Ես ինչ-որ էդքան էլ «հաճախ» չեմ հիշում համերգին ներկա երեխաներ, թատրոններում պատահել են «դեպքեր»… Իմ աչքին առնվազն տարօրինակ են այն ծնողները, որ երեխաներին քարշ են տալիս անհամապատասխան տեղեր:
> Հիշում եմ 87 թվին հերս ինձ հետը տանում էր Օպերայի հայաթ՝ ցույցերին մասնակցելու, օրը 6-8 ժամ ոտի վրա ամբոխի մեջ, ու աչքիս էդ վախտվանից ինձ քաղաքականությունը կտցրել ա, արդյունքը տեսնում ես :Ճ 
> Ամփոփ: Երեխան ունի որոշելու իրավունք օբյեկտիվության շրջանակներում, դասական համերգին կամ կրոնական ծեսերին չմասնակցելու երեխայի ցանկությունը ավելի քան օբյեկտիվ է, ծնողի կողմից դա չհասկանալը՝ դեգեներատություն: 
> Երեխայի կամքին հակառակ երեխային ստիպել երեխայի օբյեկտիվ հետաքրքրություններից ու շահերից դուրս մի բան անել, կամ մասնակցել՝ բռնություն է: Քո սիրած բառով՝ դատապարտելի:


իսկ ո՞վ ա որոշում երեխայի "օբյեկտիվ հետաքրքրությունը", մե՞նք թե երեխան... էդ ի՞նչ բագաժով  ա 4 տարեկան երեխան որ մ հատ էլ որոշելու տենց օբյեկտիվ կարողություն ունի... 4 տարեկան երեխեն բան չգիտի ու էտ ծնողի գործն ա երեխայի մեջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնելը... ամեն ծնող իր իմացածի ու կրթության սահմաններում, ու քանի դեռ էդ ծնողը օրենք չի խախտել ու չի խոշտանգել երեխուն ոչ մեկն էլ իրավունք չունի ասելու ինչն ա իշտ էդ երեխայի համար ինչը չէ... 

4 տարեկան երեխան չի ասելու քեզ թե ինչն ա լավ իրա համար, այլ դու ես պարզելու թե ինչ ա անհրաժեշտ քո 4 տարեկան երեխի համար որ ճիշտ մեծանա ...

----------

Lílium (25.04.2017), Ուլուանա (20.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մինչ մյուս դիտարկումներիդ անդրադառնալը հիշացրու, խնդրում եմ, դու երեխա ունեիր:
> 
> Եթե հա, երբևէ կամ հաճախ չե՞ս արել բաներ, որոնք իր «օբյեկտիվ հետաքրքրություններից» ու «շահերից» դուրս են:


Ապեր, դեռ չունեմ, բայց պրիմիտիվ ա կարծելը, թե մարդը պարտադիր պիտի սեփական օրինակով ապացուցի ճշմարտությունը, դա նշանակում է, 
որ քեզ համար մարդու դիտողականությունն ու վերլուծելու ունակությունը առ ոչինչ են: 
Բայց դու կարող ես կիսվել, թե ինչ բաներ ես արել, որ հիմա խիղճդ տանջում է :Ճ

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, դեռ չունեմ, բայց պրիմիտիվ ա կարծելը, թե մարդը պարտադիր պիտի սեփական օրինակով ապացուցի ճշմարտությունը, դա նշանակում է, 
> որ քեզ համար մարդու դիտողականությունն ու վերլուծելու ունակությունը առ ոչինչ են: 
> Բայց դու կարող ես կիսվել, թե ինչ բաներ ես արել, որ հիմա խիղճդ տանջում է :Ճ


Մաղթում եմ, որ ունենաս։ Սեփական օրինակն իհարկե պարտադիր չի։ Բայց կարծում եմ, որ կկարողանայի հիշեցնել դրվագներ, որոնք բացարձակ բռնություն չէին լինի, բայց կողքից այլ կերպ կդիտվեին։

Ես շարունակում եմ թեման ըմբոշխնել, էլի եմ կարծիքների սպասում։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Գաղթական

ի միջի այլոց՝ էդ «զարգացած երկրներում» երեխեքին առաջին օրվանից դպրոցում սովորեցնում են, որ դու մարդ ես ու ունես իրավունքներ, իսկ այ ծնողդ իրավունք չունի քեզ հետ շատ խիստ լինելու:

դեմ չեմ՝ թող երեխեքին իրենց իրավունքներն ու լիարժեքությունը ներարկեն, բայց իմ գնահատմամբ՝ մարդու իրավունքների սքողի տակ՝ պետությունն ավելի շուտ իր լրտեսն է պատրաստում քո տան մեջ հանձինս քո սեփական երեխայի: 
քանի որ հատուկ դասաժամեր կան, որի ընթացքում յուրաքանչյուր երեխա կանգնում է դասարանի առջև ու մանրամասն պատմում, թե իրենց տանն ինչ է կատարվում:

ըստ իս՝ ծնողն իհարկե չպիտի երեխայից կոմպլեքսավորված մեկին մեծացնի՝ պարբերաբար ճնշում գործադրելով նրա վրա, բայց և պիտի բավարար հեղինակություն ունենա, հարկ եղած դեպքում, երեխային սաստելու ու ինչ որ բաներ արգելելու:

իհարկե կան լիքը աննորմալ ընտանիքներ, բայց բոլորովին պարտադիր չի ինի որ վատ բանով զբաղվել տանը, որ իուզենաս քո տան անցուդարձը դառնա տան պատերից դուրս քննարկելի:
ինձ օրինակ հեչ էքստազի չի հասցնում էն միտքը, որ դասատուն ու այլ երեխեք՝ իրենց ծնողների հետ պիտի իմանան, թե ես քանի անգամ եմ օրական զուգարան գնում ու որաան ժամանակ էնտեղ անցկացնում: ու ունեմ դրա դեմ պայքարելու իմ մեթոդները ))
մասնավորապես՝ ժամանակին կինս ամեն երեկո երեխուն նախօրոք հարցուփորձ էր անում, թե ինչ է պատրաստվում պատմել ու տեղ-տեղ ուղղում նրան...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

Ուլուանա (20.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Փոքրիկ ամփոփում էս պահի դրությամբ.

Աթեիստը կոնկրետ ասել է, որ խնդիրը ոչ թե «ձեռքով սեղմելն» է, այլ «կրոնը պարտադրելը»:
Վիշապը նույնպես կոնկրետ ասել է, որ «կրոնական ծեսերին չմասնակցելու երեխայի ցանկությունը ավելի քան օբյեկտիվ է, ծնողի կողմից դա չհասկանալը՝ դեգեներատություն»:

Սպասում եմ, որ մյուսներն էլ այս մասին անկեղծ խոսեն ու հաստատեն թեմայի սկզբից պնդածս, որ խնդիրն ամենևին բռնությունը չէ, այլ ձեր հայացքներին դեմ բան երեխային սովորացնելը:

Մինչդեռ ցանկացած քաղաքակիրթ երկրում էլ ընդունված նորմ է, որ հավատացյալ ծնողները իրենց երեխեքին դաստիարակում են ըստ իրենց կրոնի, հաղորդում իրենց կրոնը, սովորեցնում ծեսերն ու աղոթքները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեռ փոքրիկ դիտարկում, քանի դեռ հաճույքով ըմբոշխնում եմ էս թեմայի գրառումները։ 
> 
> Դասական համերգներին ավելի հաճախ եմ հանդիպել ձանձրացող երեխեքի, ովքեր բնավ չեն ուզել էդտեղ լինել։ Տեսել եմ իրանց վրա ամենատարբեր ձևերով բարկացող, սաստող ծնողների ավելի շատ, քան եկեղեցիներում։
> 
> Ու դեռ չեմ տեսել էդ համերգներին տեսածը մատի փաթաթան սարքողների։
> 
> Ա՜խ, տեսնես ինչի՞ց է((


Արտ, էս ի՜նչ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր։ Էս օրինակն իմ սեփական մանկությունը հիշեցրեց, ավելի ճիշտ՝ պատանեկությունը։ Իմ ընտանիքում բռնություն չի եղել, բավական ազատ ենք մեծացել ու մեր սեփական նախասիրությունները ձևավորել, բայց երբ մոտավորապես տասնմեկ-տասներկու տարեկան էի, որ ռոք երաժշտությամբ էի տարվել, տատիկս որոշել էր ինձ ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնել ու գրեթե զոռով դասական համերգների էր տանում։ Ու դա հերիք չի, երբ առաջին անգամ ջինսով գնացի, հաջորդ անգամների համար պարտադրեց, որ երեկոյան հագուստով գնամ։ Կյանքում մտքովս չի անցել էս երևույթը որպես բռնություն դիտարկել։ Բայց էկեք փոխենք կոնտեքստը․ ինչ-որ գոյություն չունեցող տատիկ անհանգստանում ա, որ ես աթեիստ եմ մեծանում, կիրակի օրն ինձ տանում ա եկեղեցի, ջինսերով եմ գնում։ Հաջորդ անգամ պարտադրում ա ուրիշ հագուստով գնալ։ Ու միանգամից սա դառնում ա բռնություն։

----------

Chuk (19.04.2017), Lílium (25.04.2017), Ուլուանա (20.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էս ի՜նչ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր։ Էս օրինակն իմ սեփական մանկությունը հիշեցրեց, ավելի ճիշտ՝ պատանեկությունը։ Իմ ընտանիքում բռնություն չի եղել, բավական ազատ ենք մեծացել ու մեր սեփական նախասիրությունները ձևավորել, բայց երբ մոտավորապես տասնմեկ-տասներկու տարեկան էի, որ ռոք երաժշտությամբ էի տարվել, տատիկս որոշել էր ինձ ճիշտ ուղու վրա դնել ու գրեթե զոռով դասական համերգների էր տանում։ Ու դա հերիք չի, երբ առաջին անգամ ջինսով գնացի, հաջորդ անգամների համար պարտադրեց, որ երեկոյան հագուստով գնամ։ Կյանքում մտքովս չի անցել էս երևույթը որպես բռնություն դիտարկել։ Բայց էկեք փոխենք կոնտեքստը․ ինչ-որ գոյություն չունեցող տատիկ անհանգստանում ա, որ ես աթեիստ եմ մեծանում, կիրակի օրն ինձ տանում ա եկեղեցի, ջինսերով եմ գնում։ Հաջորդ անգամ պարտադրում ա ուրիշ հագուստով գնալ։ Ու միանգամից սա դառնում ա բռնություն։


Ջուլյան երբեմն հետը երեխին տանում ա համերգների (որտեղ որ թույլատրում են երեխու մուտքը): Երբեմն դա «հարկադրված» ա, որտև էդ պահին ոչ ինձ, ոչ տատիկ-պաիկներին հարմար չի լինում երեխով զբաղվելը, երբեմն էլ ուղղակի ուզում ա, որ երեխեն լսի էդ երաժշտությունը: Երեխեն բնականաբար ձանձրանում ա: Գործը հասնում ա համոզելուն: Գլխին չի սեղմում, բայց փաստացի հասնում ա նրան (խաթրով, ուրիշ բաներ առաջարկելով, ծայրահեղ դեպքում՝ հեռախոսով մուլտիկ դնելով), որ երեխեն ինչ-որ ժամանակ ձանձրանալով, բայց մնում ա:

Հիմա էս թեմայի գրառումների համաձայն մենք երեխու նկատմամբ բռնություն ենք կիրառում ու «դեգեներատ» ենք:

Վստահ եմ, որ շատերը կասեն, որ դե չէ, էդ նորմալ պրոցես ա, բոլորս էլ սենց կամ նենց էդպիսի բան անում ենք: 
Բայց հենց կոնտեքստը փոխվում ա համերգից եկեղեցի, խաթրը առնելով համոզելը «ձեռից քաշելով» կամ «գլխին սեղմելով» համոզելուն, մարդկանց գիտակցության մեջ էդ որպես բռնություն ա նստում, ծնողն էլ «դեգեներատ» ա դառնում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2017), Ուլուանա (20.04.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Չուկ, եթե դոմագոգիան դնենք մի կողմ, քննարկումն ավելի կոնստրուկտիվ կստացվի։

Եթե մեկը երեխային սոված ա պահում, որտև իրա կրոնն ա տենց պահանջում, իսկ մյուսը՝ որտև տանը սնունդ չկա, սրանք լրիվ տարբեր երևույթներ են։

Մեկը երեխային տանում ա համերգ, որտև տենց ա ուզում, մյուսը՝ որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա։ Տարբերություն չկա՞ մեջը։

Ու հա, ես հոգու խորքում դեմ եմ զոռով լիքը բաներին, զոռով բանաստեղծություն անգիր անելուն, զոռով դասական լսելուն, զոռով հայկական պատմավեպեր կարդալուն։
Բայց սրանց դեմ չեմ արտահայտվում, որտև եթե էդ պահին որևէ կերպ չստիպես, կարող ինքը երբեք չիմանա, թե ինչ ա կորցնում (անգիրներն ու հայ պատմավեպերը կորցնելուց ըսկի դեմ չեմ)։

Բայց ասենք սննդի պարտադրմանը խիստ դեմ եմ։ Էդ են բանն ա, ինչի դեմ ես սաղ կյանքս պայքարում եմ։ Ու դա մարդկանց մեջ նստած ա, որ պտի պարտադրեն, անկախ տարիքից, որտև սաղ ավելի լավ գիտեն, թե ինչն ա օգտակար, առողջարար ու համով։

Էն անգիր, մանգիրը մի քանի անգամ կպարտադրես, կամ կսիրի, կամ չէ։ Դա հաստատ սաղ կյանքի վրա հետք չի թողնելու, իսկ կրոնը տենց չի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Փոքրիկ ամփոփում էս պահի դրությամբ.
> 
> *Աթեիստը կոնկրետ ասել է, որ խնդիրը ոչ թե «ձեռքով սեղմելն» է, այլ «կրոնը պարտադրելը»:*
> Վիշապը նույնպես կոնկրետ ասել է, որ «կրոնական ծեսերին չմասնակցելու երեխայի ցանկությունը ավելի քան օբյեկտիվ է, ծնողի կողմից դա չհասկանալը՝ դեգեներատություն»:
> 
> Սպասում եմ, որ մյուսներն էլ այս մասին անկեղծ խոսեն ու հաստատեն թեմայի սկզբից պնդածս, որ խնդիրն ամենևին բռնությունը չէ, այլ ձեր հայացքներին դեմ բան երեխային սովորացնելը:
> 
> Մինչդեռ ցանկացած քաղաքակիրթ երկրում էլ ընդունված նորմ է, որ հավատացյալ ծնողները իրենց երեխեքին դաստիարակում են ըստ իրենց կրոնի, հաղորդում իրենց կրոնը, սովորեցնում ծեսերն ու աղոթքները:



Գրածներիս կեսը եթե արանքից հանում ենք, հա, ստացվում ա, որ Աթեիստը դեմ ա կրոնի պարտադրմանը  :Wink: 
Ու դրա համար համարյա ամեն գրառմանս մեջ նշում էի նաև սնունդը, բայց դե դա էս կոնտեքստում ձեռ չի տալիս  :LOL: 

Ի դեպ, սննդի պարտադրումն անհամեմատ ավելի հաճախ երևույթ ա, քան կրոնինը։

----------


## Chuk

> Մեկը երեխային տանում ա համերգ, որտև տենց ա ուզում, մյուսը՝ որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա։ Տարբերություն չկա՞ մեջը։


Դե ուրեմն դեմագոգիադ դիր մի կողմ ու հստակ պատասխան տուր.

1. Եթե տարբերակ չկա ու տանում ա, դա նորմա՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ:
2. Եթե ուզում ա տանի, օրինակ որտև դա համարում ա ճիշտ դաստիարակության հարց, դա նորմա՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե ուրեմն դեմագոգիադ դիր մի կողմ ու հստակ պատասխան տուր.
> 
> 1. Եթե տարբերակ չկա ու տանում ա, դա նորմա՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ:
> 2. Եթե ուզում ա տանի, օրինակ որտև դա համարում ա ճիշտ դաստիարակության հարց, դա նորմա՞լ ա, թե՞ չէ:


Չուկ, ախր արդեն մի քանի անգամ գրեցի։

1. Նորմալ ա։
2. Բացի կրոնից ու սննդից, նորմալ ա։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ախր արդեն մի քանի անգամ գրեցի։
> 
> 1. Նորմալ ա։
> 2. Բացի կրոնից ու սննդից, նորմալ ա։
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Վիշապը գրել էր. «*դասական համերգին* կամ կրոնական ծեսերին *չմասնակցելու երեխայի ցանկությունը ավելի քան օբյեկտիվ է, ծնողի կողմից դա չհասկանալը՝ դեգեներատություն*»:

Դրան ես արձագանքել էի: Արձագանքիս դու էիր արձագանքել էսպես. «Մեկը երեխային տանում ա համերգ, որտև տենց ա ուզում, մյուսը՝ որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա։ *Տարբերություն չկա՞ մեջը*։»
Ֆիքսեցինք: Քո համար փաստորեն չկա տարբերություն: Մնում ա պարզել էս դեպքում թե նույն գրառմանդ սկզբի «դոմագոգիան դնենք մի կողմ» ինչ գործ ուներ էդտեղ, եթե հաջորդ տողում գրում ես տարբերության մասին, որը տարբերություն չես համարում  :Wink: 


Բայց դա անցնենք: 

Սնունդի հարցը առանձին թեմա ա: Անկեղծ ասած քո ու Վերայի էդ գրառումները լրիվ չեմ կարդացել (դեռ), հետո դրանց մասին էլ կխոսենք:

Քննարկումը տանում եմ կոնստրուկտիվ ուղղությամբ: Թողնում ենք մի կողմ թեմայի հիմք հանդիսացող դեպքը: 

Դրա կոնկրետ դրվագը, ձեռքով սեղմելու ու հոր խիստ նայելու, կարծես եկանք էն եզրակացության, որ սարսափելի բան չի, եթե ուրիշ դեպքերի է վերաբերում, ասենք համերգի գնալուն, վարսավիրանոցում մազերը կտրելուն, երեխու կոմպի մոտ երկար նստել չթողնելուն, դասերը սովորելուն և այլն: Եթե չենք եկել էդ եզրակացության (ես ու դու), ապա ասա, նորից վերադառնանք էդ հարցին:

Իսկ մինչ էդ գնանք Նաիրուհու հաջորդ հարցին, թե «*Ի վերջո որտե՞ղ է սահմանը, որից այն կողմ երեխայի իրավունքների ոտնահարումը կամ բռնությունն է։*»

Դու ասում ես, որ կրոնական դաստիարակությունը դրա օրինակն է: Ինչու՞:
Քո ասածը բարոյակա՞ն, թե իրավական դաշտու՞մ է:

Եթե իրավականում է, կարո՞ղ ես նշել որևէ զարգացած երկիր, որտեղ կա օրենք, որը ծնողին արգելում է երեխային իր կրոնը փոխանցել, սովորեցնել ծեսերը, աղոթքները, կառույցներ այցելելը:

Եթե բարոյականում է, ապա ի՞նչ նորմերի համաձայն ես էդ բարոյական նորմերը սահմանել: Ով ա քեզ ասել, որ եթե դու էդպես ես մտածում, ուրեմն մյուսներն էլ պիտի քո նման մտածեն ու որ քեզնից էն կողմ ճշմարտություն չկա: Ո՞վ ա քեզ ասել, որ դու պետք ա հավատացյալին թելադրես իրա վարքը, բռնանանաս իրա՝ օրենքին չհակասող վարքին:

Եվ ի վերջո անկեղծ ասա, անգամ բազմազանություն տալով երեխեքիդ, դու իրանց որպես աթեիստ չե՞ս դաստիարակում:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Վիշապը գրել էր. «*դասական համերգին* կամ կրոնական ծեսերին *չմասնակցելու երեխայի ցանկությունը ավելի քան օբյեկտիվ է, ծնողի կողմից դա չհասկանալը՝ դեգեներատություն*»:
> 
> Դրան ես արձագանքել էի: Արձագանքիս դու էիր արձագանքել էսպես. «Մեկը երեխային տանում ա համերգ, որտև տենց ա ուզում, մյուսը՝ որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա։ *Տարբերություն չկա՞ մեջը*։»
> Ֆիքսեցինք: Քո համար փաստորեն չկա տարբերություն: Մնում ա պարզել էս դեպքում թե նույն գրառմանդ սկզբի «դոմագոգիան դնենք մի կողմ» ինչ գործ ուներ էդտեղ, եթե հաջորդ տողում գրում ես տարբերության մասին, որը տարբերություն չես համարում


Չուկ, հենց խմածդ թողնի, էս գրածդ մի հատ էլ կարդա, մինչև հասնեմ կոմպին։

Ես գրել եմ սպիտակ, դու կարդում ես սև։ 

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, հենց խմածդ թողնի, էս գրածդ մի հատ էլ կարդա, մինչև հասնեմ կոմպին։
> 
> Ես գրել եմ սպիտակ, դու կարդում ես սև։ 
> 
> Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk


Առխային, խմած չեմ (վատ տրյուկ էր քո կողմից): Եթե երկու գրառումներդ հակասություն չկա, ապա հասիր կոմպին ու ցույց տուր:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Եթե մեկը երեխային սոված ա պահում, որտև իրա կրոնն ա տենց պահանջում, իսկ մյուսը՝ որտև տանը սնունդ չկա, սրանք լրիվ տարբեր երևույթներ են։
> 
> Մեկը երեխային տանում ա համերգ, որտև տենց ա ուզում, մյուսը՝ որտև այլ տարբերակ չկա։ Տարբերություն չկա՞ մեջը։


Առաջին պարբերությունում պարզ գրել եմ, որ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են, երկրորդ պարբերության մեջ ՀԱՐՑ եմ տալիս, որ դու ներկայացնում ես որպես պնդում։

Աչքիս քո մոտ ֆոնտերի խնդիր կա, հարցականի նշանը ցույց չի տվել։  Հո քրոմ չի՞ (ի-ի վրա էլ ա հարցական)  :LOL: 

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Այսինքն հարցդ պարբերությունների տարբերությանն էր վերաբերվում, որն իսկապես չէի ընկալել։ Հարցդ հասկացել էի էղ պարբերության մեջ։ Մնացած ասելիքս նույնն ա մնում, հարցերս էլ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հարցը վերաբերում ա 2-րդ պարբերության 2 դեպքերին, ու կապ չունի առաջին պարբերության հետ։
Հարցը հետևյալն է, ըստ քեզ տարբերություն չկա՞ թե մարդն ինչու է երեխային իր կամքին հակառակ տանում համերգ. մի դեպքում՝ ստիպված, մյուս դեպքում՝ դաստիարակելու։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

Ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ճիշտ էի հասկացել։ Հաջորդ գրառմանս տված հարցով ճշտում էի, դու էդ երկու դեպքերից որն ես նորմալ համարում։ Քո պատասխանից ստացվեց, որ երկուսն էլ նորմալ ես համարում։ Ինչոր բան էիր գրել սննդի ու կրոնի մասին։ Արդ արի նորից հստակեցնենք։ Համերգի տանելը երկրորդ դեպքում նորմա՞լ համարում ես, եթե կրոնական կամ սննդայօն մոտիվացիա չկա  :LOL: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

Մի երկու բան էլ ավելացնեմ՝ ես դեռ երեխա չունեմ, բայց ինքս ծնողներիս կողմից ճնշումների ենթարկված երեխա եմ եղել ու երկարաժամկետ հիշողությունից ոնց որ վատ չեմ, հետևաբար իմ կարծիքը ահագին օբյեկտիվ ա :Ճ 
Ուրեմն, եթե երեխային ինչ-որ «դժվար» տեղ տանելը խիստ անհրաժեշտ է ծնողի համար, ու առանց դրա ծնողը կարող է իրեն դժբախտ զգալ այնպես, որ իր ապրումները կազդեն երեխայի դաստիարակության վրա (:Ճ), ապա երեխային անմիջապես ճնշելու, սպառնալու, կոպտելու, բռթելու ու գլխին բամփելու փոխարեն քաղաքակիրթ ծնողները կարող են փորձել երեխային նախապատրաստել, բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ արդյունքները բացասական լինելու դեպքում պետք է առավելությունը տալ երեխայի շահերին ու հրաժարվել բռնությունից ու փորձել շատ էգոիստ չլինել։ Ու անկախ իմ բացասական վերաբերմունքից, կարելի է նախապատրաստել նաև կրոնական ծեսերին այնպես, որ երեխան մասնակցի իր սեփական ցանկությամբ, առանց ստրեսներ ապրելու, եթե իհարկե նախապատրաստելու արդյունքները դրական են (երեխան ցույց է տալիս, որ ինքը օքեյ ա կզելու ու երկրպագելու Աստծուն)։ Իսկ նախապատրաստական աշխատանքները ներգրավում են պարտադիր հարցազրույց երեխայի հետ, ու ծնողի կողմից պահանջվում են երեխային օբյեկտիվորեն ընկալման ունակություններ։ Օրինակ այստեղ մանրամասն բացատրություն կա, թե ինչպես երեխային նախապատրաստել դասական համերգին մասնակցելու, որ համոզվել, որ երեխան, եթե չի վայելում համերգը, ապա առնվազն գոնե վատ չի զգալու համերգի ժամանակ։ Ու, նորից ասեմ՝ շատ ծնողներ, այդ թվում իմ ծնողները, որոնք իրենք համապատասխան ինֆորմացվածություն ու դաստիարակություն չեն ստացել, ու մեծացել են բռի բարքերի դարաշրջանում, դժվարություն են ունենում հասկանալու, թե ինչքան կարևոր է երեխային առանց շատ ստրեսներ պատճառելու մեծացնելը։

----------

Glück (20.04.2017), Աթեիստ (19.04.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում երեխաներին մշակույթն ու ավանդները փոխանցելու մեջ։ Իմ երեխեքն էլ կնքված են, հայր մեր են ասում, եկեղեցի են մտնում, խաչակնքվում են։ Դե մենք մեր ընտանիքում դա դիրակում ենք որպես մշակույթի ու ինքնության մի մաս ու սահմանափակվում ենք դրանով։ Ավանդույթները չափի մեջ սիրուն ու օգտակար բան են։ 

Բայց, սեփական իռացիոնալ վախերն ու ցանկությունները երեխաների վզին փաթաթելը համարում եմ սխալ, ու էս երեխու գլխին սեղմելով ծնկի բերելն ու աղոթացնելը հենց դրանց թվին եմ դասում։ Ես ինչ-որ տեղ վստահ եմ, որ էտ երեխուն զոռով ծնկի բերող ու աղթացնող հայրը առանձնապես հավատացյալ չի, ու չի էլ հասկանում ինչ ա նշանակում քրիստոնյա լինել։ Իրա համար աղոթքը կամ վախերից ազատվելու միջոց ա, կամ էլ, որ ավելի հավանական ա, տաս հատ 200 դրամանոց մոմ ա վառել ու մտքում ցանկություններ ա  պահել - առողջություն, գոռձերին հաջողություն, լիքը փող, մի հատ թազա մաշնա ․․․ Ու մտածում ա, որ ընտանիքով աղթեն, իրականանալույա, իսկ որ հանկարծ մեկը ոնց որ պետքն ա չաղոթի, դավայ ռասվիդանյա, վառած մոմերը հավայի կորելու են։

----------

Aurora (07.09.2017), boooooooom (24.04.2017), Lion (19.04.2017), Աթեիստ (19.04.2017), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Թե բա թեման կոնկրետ դեպքը քննարկելու համար չի։ Թե բա գլխին սեղմելը նկատի չունեինք, ոչ մի տեղ էդ մասին չեմ գրել։ Էս երկու հոգու գրառումներից ա։

Հետո գալիս ա Տրիբուն ձյաձս, խոսում կոնկրետ դեպքից, կոնկրետ գլխին սեղմելու մասին լսածը հիմք ընդունելով կոնկրետ մարդկանց մասին գնահատականներ ա հնչացնում, ու էս երկու հոգին էդ գրառման տակ շնորհակալություն են դնում  :Jpit: 

Շատ խնդալու ա էս թեման՝ ֆեյսում սկսվելուց մինչև էս պահը։ Շարունակում եմ ըմբոշխնել։ Իսկ իմ լիքը հարցեր անպատասխան են մնում, փոխարենը էլ «դու խմած ես», էլ «ադեկվատ չես»։ Բա, մարդիկ կառուցողական քննարկում են անում, հեչ կանխատրամադրված չեն ոչ թեմայի նկատմամբ, ոչ քննարկողների  :Jpit: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (19.04.2017)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Թե բա թեման կոնկրետ դեպքը քննարկելու համար չի։ Թե բա գլխին սեղմելը նկատի չունեինք, ոչ մի տեղ էդ մասին չեմ գրել։ Էս երկու հոգու գրառումներից ա։
> 
> Հետո գալիս ա Տրիբուն ձյաձս, խոսում կոնկրետ դեպքից, կոնկրետ գլխին սեղմելու մասին լսածը հիմք ընդունելով կոնկրետ մարդկանց մասին գնահատականներ ա հնչացնում, ու էս երկու հոգին էդ գրառման տակ շնորհակալություն են դնում 
> 
> Շատ խնդալու ա էս թեման՝ ֆեյսում սկսվելուց մինչև էս պահը։ Շարունակում եմ ըմբոշխնել։ Իսկ իմ լիքը հարցեր անպատասխան են մնում, փոխարենը էլ «դու խմած ես», էլ «ադեկվատ չես»։ Բա, մարդիկ կառուցողական քննարկում են անում, հեչ կանխատրամադրված չեն ոչ թեմայի նկատմամբ, ոչ քննարկողների 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Չուկ, որտե՞ղ ես պրոբլեմ տեսնում: Բերված ա մի օրինակ, որը վերացական է, առանց մարդու անուն ազգանունի, դեպքի վայրի, ու սաղս ենթադրում ենք, որ կարող է տենց բան լինել: Քննարկում ենք թե օրինակը, մասնավորեցնում, ընդհանրացնում, բերում ենք ուրիշ օրինակներ, ընդլայնում-նեղացնում ենք... Իսկ դու ինչ-որ «ըմբոշխնում», քեզուքեզ խնդում ես, ու համ էլ բողոքում ես, որ քեզ ասում են «խմած ես», «ադեկվատ չես», ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե ուրիշ ի՞նչ էիր սպասում, որ քեզ համար խնդալու չլիներ:
Սենց հա՞՝ «եսիմ ով եսիմ ումից լսել սխալ ինտերպրետացիա է արել, ու ոչ մեկ չի կարա ասի՝ տենց բան եղել ա, թե չէ, ոբշմ հավայի թեմա յա» ու թեման փակենք, իբր նման պրոբլեմ ոչ ունենք, ու ոչ էլ լսել ենք հա՞: 
Խնդրում եմ բացատրի, թե չէ առնվազն անքաղաքավարի է թվում քո խնդալից վերաբերմունքը քննարկողների մասին:

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, եթե ենթադրենք որ իմ արածն անքաղաքավարի ա, քո արածը եզություն ա։ Դու կոնկրետ գրել ես, որ էսինչ բան անողները դեգեներատ են։

Ես գրել եմ, թե ինչի եմ գրել, եթե չես հասկացել, կարող եմ էլի գրել։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, եթե ենթադրենք որ իմ արածն անքաղաքավարի ա, քո արածը եզություն ա։ Դու կոնկրետ գրել ես, որ էսինչ բան անողները դեգեներատ են։
> 
> Ես գրել եմ, թե ինչի եմ գրել, եթե չես հասկացել, կարող եմ էլի գրել։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Ապեր, թե կարաս ինձ մարդավարի բացատրես ինչի դեգեներատություն չի, մի հատ լայնամասշտաբ ներողություն կխնդրեմ, եկող ամիս էլ կգամ, կարաք կոլեկտիվ լխկեք :Ճ

----------


## Chuk

Վիշ, ես լխկելու հետ սեր չունեմ, կլինի՞ ուղղակի բացատրեմ  :Wink: 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gayl

> եկող ամիս էլ կգամ, կարաք կոլեկտիվ լխկեք :Ճ


Մի տարիա գալիս ես, բայց տեղ չես հասնում։

----------


## Chuk

Գել, ստեղ հենց մենակ դու էիր պակաս։ Եթե ըստ թեմայի ասելիք ունես՝ գրի։ Թե չէ՝ ջնջելու եմ։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշ, ես լխկելու հետ սեր չունեմ, կլինի՞ ուղղակի բացատրեմ 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Առանց լխկելու էլ կլինի, ես խոստանում եմ բոլոր լծակները օգտագործեմ, որ հասկանամ: Որ չհասկացա, ինքս ինձ կլխկեմ :Ճ
Կարող է կոպիտ եմ գրել, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ հայերիս մեջ երեխաների նկատմամբ բռնությունը ահագին տարածված է, ուղղակի մենք դա չենք նկատում, կարող է մեր մշակույթի մաս է երեխաներին ժամանակ-առ-ժամանակ դաստիարակչական մուշտիներ տալը: Ասենք անունը դնենք անքաղաքակիրթ վերաբերմունք, չգիտեմ, թե ստեղ «նրբանկատություն» ցույց տալուց ինչ օգուտ կա: Ինքս իմ ծնողի նկատմամբ էլ ժամանակին անտակտություններ եմ թույլ տվել, որը երևի թե իմ անհամապատասխան դաստիարակության հետևանքներից է, նաև բազմաթիվ ծնող-երեխա անկիրթ հարաբերությունների ականատես եմ եղել, որում էլի ակնհայտ երևում է քաղաքակրթության ու լայնախոհության պակասը: Պիտակներից կառչելը անօգտակար ու հավայի գործ է, եթե թեմայում փորձենք պրոբլեմը տեսնել ու առողջ ինքնաքննադատությունով մեզ բարելավվել, ապա դա երևի կլինի օգտակար… 

Հ.Գ. Գել ջան, կներես, անցած տարի եկա, քեզ չզեկուցեցի, հուսով եմ շատ մեծ պրոբլեմ չի եղել…

----------


## Gayl

> Գել ջան, կներես, անցած տարի եկա, քեզ չզեկուցեցի, հուսով եմ շատ մեծ պրոբլեմ չի եղել…


Ես, որ հաստատ ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չունեմ ։ Դե դու էլ...եսիմ? Տղամարդը իրա խոսքը պիտի իրանից շատ սիրի, նենց որ եթե դու էլ պրոբլեմ չունես ուրեմն ասելիքս վերջացավ։

----------


## Gayl

Ինձ արգելել էին սահնակիցս օգտվել, որովհետև էնպիսի տեղով էի սահում, որ հայտնվում էի ճամփի մայթին ու մի օր էլ իհարկե շատ թաքուն նորից նույնը տեղով սահեցի ու հայտնվեցի ճանապարհի հենց կենտրոնում։ Տանը ապտակ ստացա։ Քաղցր ապտակ։
Ինձ շատ են երես տվել ու ես իմ երեխաներին էդքան երես չեմ տա։

----------


## Գաղթական

Սահնակի ու ապտակի հետ կապված ես էլ մի պատմություն ունեմ, ժամանակակից լեզվով ասած՝ բռնության ենթարկվելու...

էն ցուրտ ու մութ տարիներին էր, որ հորս հետ սահնակները քաշելով գնում էինք Հրազդանի կիրճ՝ ծառ հատելու, որ հետո բերեյինք ու բարձրացնեյինք 7-րդ հարկ: համարյա ամեն օր գնում էինք:

ինքը կացինը վերցնում ու խորանում էր անտառում՝ ինձ պահակ կարգելով սահնակներին:
անվերջ երկար էդ ձների մեջ կանգնած էլ ոտքերս չէի զգում:

մի օր էլ որոշեցի մի քիչ գործն արագացնել, համ էլ՝ գովեստի կարժանանայի:
վերցրեցի երկրորդ կացինը, մի փոքր ծառ ընտրեցի՝ հեշտության համար, ու անցա գործի:

մինչև հայրս հետ կգար՝ արդեն դարսել ու ինձանից գոհ կանգնած էի:

բայց, գովեստի փոխարեն, մի շառաչուն ապտակ ստացա..
- չես տեսնո՞ւմ, - ասեց - ես էսքան երկար չորացած ճյուղերն են ընտրում, որոնք էլ շանս չունեն կանաչելու, իսկ դու՝ էս փոքր ծառը կտրելով մատղաշ կյանք ես փչացրել


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

Cassiopeia (20.04.2017), Gayl (20.04.2017), Mr. Annoying (20.04.2017), Ծլնգ (20.04.2017), Ուլուանա (20.04.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Դու էլ ես հա դաժան մանկություն ունեցել?։ճճ

----------

Գաղթական (20.04.2017)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս ընտրություններից հետո Չուկը բոլոր թեմաներում խռոնիկ ըմբոշխնում ա՝ իրա ժպիտով։  :Wink:

----------

Lion (20.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Էս ընտրություններից հետո Չուկը բոլոր թեմաներում խռոնիկ ըմբոշխնում ա՝ իրա ժպիտով։


Բոլոր չէ, բայց էս թեման ինձ իսկապես հաճույք ա պատճառում՝ մարդկանց վերաբերմունքը դիտելու տեսանկյունից )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ...
> 
> մինչև հայրս հետ կգար՝ արդեն դարսել ու ինձանից գոհ կանգնած էի:
> 
> բայց, գովեստի փոխարեն, մի շառաչուն ապտակ ստացա..
> - չես տեսնո՞ւմ, - ասեց - ես էսքան երկար չորացած ճյուղերն են ընտրում, որոնք էլ շանս չունեն կանաչելու, իսկ դու՝ էս փոքր ծառը կտրելով մատղաշ կյանք ես փչացրել


Յոպեռեսետե, չեմ հավատում։ Սլիշկոմ հոլիվուդյան պատմություն ա, լիքը լյապերով ։)))))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Յոպեռեսետե, չեմ հավատում։ Սլիշկոմ հոլիվուդյան պատմություն ա, լիքը լյապերով ։)))))


կհավատաս թե չէ՝ էդ արդեն քո խնդիրնա )))
ես իմ հետ եղածն եմ պատմել



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կհավատաս թե չէ՝ էդ արդեն քո խնդիրնա )))
> ես իմ հետ եղածն եմ պատմել


Գաղթական ախպեր, մի նեղացի, շատ սիրուն ա ճիշտ լինելու համար - too good to be true  :LOL:  Համ էլ ես քեզ հարգում եմ, քանի որ լավ վիսկի ես սիում, ի տարբերություն մեր Հայկօ-ի, որը լավ տղայա, բայց յաթրջի ա խմում՝ խնձորի սոկով։

Բայց մոտս մի քանի հարց առաջացավ․
1) Ինչի՞ էիք անտառ գնացել երկու կացինով երբ դու անչափահաս էիր։ 
2) Ո՞նց էր հայրդ ձմեռվա կեսին, երբ բոլոր ծառերը չոր են, տարբերում չորացած ճյուղերը չչորացածներից ու հատկապես դրանք հատում։
3) Էտ որքա՞ն էր հայրդ խորացել անտառում, որ քեզ կորցրել էր տեսադաշտից ու դու տենց ակտիվորեն զբաղվում էիր բնությունը ապականելով։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ խոսքը ընդամենը Հրազդանի կիրճի մասին ա, որտեղ ճանապարհից ամենահեռու կետը քսան մետր ա, Ամազոնի ջունգլիների մասին չի։  

Ու վաբշե, ես տենց հայ հայր չգիտեմ, որ տղուն չափալախելուց տենց դասագրքային խրատ ա տալիս՝ ոկսեղենիկ հայերենով։ Որպես կանոն տղուդ չափալախելուց պիտի մեր քրֆես, նենց որ սաղ կյանքը հիշի ու էլ տենց քաք չուտի։

----------

Գաղթական (21.04.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Կռուտիտի տեղ չթողեց :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ու վաբշե, ես տենց հայ հայր չգիտեմ, որ տղուն չափալախելուց տենց դասագրքային խրատ ա տալիս՝ ոկսեղենիկ հայերենով։ Որպես կանոն տղուդ չափալախելուց պիտի մեր քրֆես, նենց որ սաղ կյանքը հիշի ու էլ տենց քաք չուտի։


Թե պատմությունը սահնակով ա, չափալախն էլ, պարդոն, ապտակը՝ Գայլի ասած՝ քաղցր, հայերենն էլ բա ոսկեղենիկ կլինի․․․

Մնացած մասերով Գաղթականը ավելի համոզիչ էր  :Wink:  կացին՝ հբա տղեն առանց կացի՞ն ցախի գնա; չոր ճյուղ՝ մշտադալար փշատերև ծառեր էլ պիտի որ Հրազդանի կիրճում լինեն, իսկ հմուտ աչքը տերևաթափված, բայց կենդանի ճյուղն էլ չորացածից կտարբերի; հեռու գնալն էլ (խորանալը) լինում է ոչ միայն ճանապարհին ուղղահայաց, այլ նաև ճանապարհին զուգահեռ։

----------

Chuk (20.04.2017), Գաղթական (21.04.2017), Ուլուանա (23.04.2017), Տրիբուն (21.04.2017)

----------


## Chuk

Գաղթականի պատմությունում կասկածելու բան չունեմ, բայց սաղ հեչ, ախր ապտակը հեչ էլ պարտադիր չէր էդ սիտուացիայում  :Jpit:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական ախպեր, մի նեղացի, շատ սիրուն ա ճիշտ լինելու համար - too good to be true  Համ էլ ես քեզ հարգում եմ, քանի որ լավ վիսկի ես սիում, ի տարբերություն մեր Հայկօ-ի, որը լավ տղայա, բայց յաթրջի ա խմում՝ խնձորի սոկով։
> 
> Բայց մոտս մի քանի հարց առաջացավ․
> 1) Ինչի՞ էիք անտառ գնացել երկու կացինով երբ դու անչափահաս էիր։ 
> 2) Ո՞նց էր հայրդ ձմեռվա կեսին, երբ բոլոր ծառերը չոր են, տարբերում չորացած ճյուղերը չչորացածներից ու հատկապես դրանք հատում։
> 3) Էտ որքա՞ն էր հայրդ խորացել անտառում, որ քեզ կորցրել էր տեսադաշտից ու դու տենց ակտիվորեն զբաղվում էիր բնությունը ապականելով։ Հիշեցնեմ, որ խոսքը ընդամենը Հրազդանի կիրճի մասին ա, որտեղ ճանապարհից ամենահեռու կետը քսան մետր ա, Ամազոնի ջունգլիների մասին չի։  
> 
> Ու վաբշե, ես տենց հայ հայր չգիտեմ, որ տղուն չափալախելուց տենց դասագրքային խրատ ա տալիս՝ ոկսեղենիկ հայերենով։ Որպես կանոն տղուդ չափալախելուց պիտի մեր քրֆես, նենց որ սաղ կյանքը հիշի ու էլ տենց քաք չուտի։


լավն էին հարցերը )))
երևի իրոք կասկածի տեղիք տվող..

1. 2-րդ կացինը, որն իմ մոտ էր մնացել, ավելի փոքր էր առաջինից ու հիմնականում  ծառայում էր մանրացնելու համար: սղոց էլ ունեյինք:

2. ինքը սաղ կյանքը Գյուղինստիտուտումա դասավանդել՝ հիմիկվա Ագրարային Համալսարանը: կարողա ավելի անհավատալի թվա, բայց, ինչպես հետո պատմեց, հատուկ կոնսուլտացիայի էր գնացել իրենց մոտի ագրոնոմիական ֆակուլտետ:

3. որպես կանոն ես սահնակներով  սպասում էի ճամփեզրին, դրանք բարձած ձների մեջ չխորանալու համար: ինքը գնում գալիս էր ու ոչ միշտ էր տեսադաշտից անհայտացած: բայց եթե անգամ լրիվ անհայտացած չլինեյի, պատկերացնում ես չէ՞ որ մենք խոսում ենք ձմեռվա կեսին դրսում մի քանի ժամ քրտնակոլոլ աշխատող մարդու մասին..

4. էն որ ասոււմա՝ հերդ ի՞նչ ասեց, ասումա՝ քֆուրները բաց թողած բան էլ չասեց..
քրֆեց էլ, բա ինչ արեց, ու հլա դեռ ամբողջ ետ ճամփեն ու դրանից հետո դեռ երկար ժամանակ ուրիշ բանի մասին չէր էլ խոսում )))))))



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------

boooooooom (24.04.2017), Ուլուանա (23.04.2017), Տրիբուն (21.04.2017)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթականի պատմությունում կասկածելու բան չունեմ, բայց սաղ հեչ, ախր ապտակը հեչ էլ պարտադիր չէր էդ սիտուացիայում


ինչ ասեմ ))
եթե հիշում ես՝ բոլորի ներվերը պրեդելի վրա էին...



Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk

----------


## Chuk

> ինչ ասեմ ))
> եթե հիշում ես՝ բոլորի ներվերը պրեդելի վրա էին...


Բան չասեցի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուրեմն էսօր երթի էի գնացել։ Ահագին մեծ թվով էրեխեք կային, որոնք ակնհայտորեն իրենց կամքով չէին էկել։ Մի քանի ամսականից մինչև դեռահասներ ամեն տեսակի երեխա կար։ Մի քանիսը նույնիսկ պլակատներ էին բռնել։ Հիմա դա երեխայի իրավունքի ոտնահարու՞մ ա, թե՞ չէ։

Հ.Գ. Հատուկ չեմ ասում, թե երթը ինչ թեմայով էր։

----------

Mephistopheles (23.04.2017)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես արդեն գրել եմ, թե որ դեպքերն եմ համարում անընդունելի։

Սա իմ համար անցանկալի ա, բայց ոչ անընդունելի։

----------

